# Tanta inversión de mierda para ser ricos cuando seamos viejos y ni la polla se levante ya



## Infierno Existencial (27 Nov 2022)

El interés compuesto no empieza a pegar duro hasta pasados 30 años. Dentro de 30 años si vivo seré un puto pollavieja de casi 60 años, y ya ni ganas voy a tener de gastarme el dinero de mis activos de mierda. Por contra si palmo lo disfrutará otro hijo de puta a mi costa o peor aún el gobierno se lo chupe todo. 

El sistema financiero es una mierda satánica e hija de puta con su dinero fiduciario asqueroso y sucio y sus bolsas amañadas. Me cago en todo, se han montado un sistema hijo puta inflacionario que te jode la vida como no lo andes moviendo. ¿quien es el hijo puta que está insuflando dinero a la economía? ¿y quienes están absorbiendo toda esa pasta? ¿de que sirve el yate, la casa con piscina, o la puta premium mamapolla si eres un viejo ya de vuelta de la vida y en la edad en la que no hace tanto ya la gente se moría y no seguía alargando su agonía existencial? 

Explicádmelo los inversores que estais aquí y teneis 40 tacos o mas y teneis una mierda de dinero, a ver que expectativas tenéis sabiendo que a 10 años fácilmente podeis tener una rentabilidad negativa. Si no os metieron en la inversión desde que salisteis del coño de vuestra madre estáis jodidos. Buffet invertía en acciones con 6 años y el cabrón tenía un patrimonio de hijo de papá americanito, además de chupar del mercado alcista mas hijo puta que no vais a ver más en vuestra vida.

Y no me malinterpreteis, yo voy 100% a la bolsa porque es la única manera de mantener el poder adquisitivo en el tiempo, y los atajos no existen aquí, es un engaño. La única forma de alcanzar la libertad financiera son mínimo 30 años de remo viviendo muy por debajo de tus posibilidades y luego ser un pollavieja langosto con dinero. Eso es todo


----------



## El carrito del helao (27 Nov 2022)

Otro Gen Z faltón e ignorante que lo quiere todo ya, ya, ya.
Al ignore, hijoputa.


----------



## Galvani (27 Nov 2022)

Expectativas... Con poder dejar de remar ya sería el paraiso. Y para eso el interés compuesto. Lo de tener dinero para fundir no lo hace ningún interés compuesto si eres currela. Yo no conozco a nadie que sea rentista por los rendimientos de la bolsa. Igual en EEUU si. Aquí lo de invertir en algo de provecho (no comprar acciones de mierda Ibex en el banco) es desde hace 4 días como quien dice para casi todos. Pisos...


----------



## Infierno Existencial (27 Nov 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Expectativas... Con poder dejar de remar ya sería el paraiso. Y para eso el interés compuesto. Lo de tener dinero para fundir no lo hace ningún interés compuesto si eres currela. Yo no conozco a nadie que sea rentista por los rendimientos de la bolsa. Igual en EEUU si. Aquí lo de invertir en algo de provecho (no comprar acciones de mierda Ibex en el banco) es desde hace 4 días como quien dice para casi todos. Pisos...



Dejar de remar según que condiciones... Dejar de remar es válido si te permite mantener un nivel de vida que te sirva a ti personalmente y eso contando con unos retornos creíbles y la inflación. Yo esperaría un retiro de menos de 4% anual antes de dejar el remo


----------



## Fabs (27 Nov 2022)

Antes la prosperidad, el patrimonio, llegaba con el matrimonio de mano de la dote, para ayudar a la nueva pareja a establecerse como familia. Aún es así en sociedades tradicionales. Pero a modernos y feministas estas cosas no les gustan.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (27 Nov 2022)

Fabs dijo:


> Antes la prosperidad, el patrimonio, llegaba con el matrimonio de mano de la dote, para ayudar a la nueva pareja a establecerse como familia. Aún es así en sociedades tradicionales. Pero a modernos y feministas estas cosas no les gustan.



A modernos y feministas lo que les gusta es que les metan cosas por el culo. Menuda escoria humana que son. Cobardes y ratas miserables


----------



## cuasi-pepito (27 Nov 2022)

Toda razón, eso de la variable tiempo es una mierda. Ahorrando hace 13 años y ahora en pérdidas. Inviertes lo que te sobra una vez consigues lo que consideras una vida a tu gusto. No al revés.

El tiempo no se devuelve. 4 días de fiesta pagados (semana santa) es lo que mucha gente está esperando meses. 4 putos días!! Imagínate 20 o 30 años.


----------



## jaimegvr (27 Nov 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Expectativas... Con poder dejar de remar ya sería el paraiso. Y para eso el interés compuesto. Lo de tener dinero para fundir no lo hace ningún interés compuesto si eres currela. Yo no conozco a nadie que sea rentista por los rendimientos de la bolsa. Igual en EEUU si. Aquí lo de invertir en algo de provecho (no comprar acciones de mierda Ibex en el banco) es desde hace 4 días como quien dice para casi todos. Pisos...



En España puedes tener acciones de EEUU y ser rentista como un americano, el mercado de valores esta globalizado y con internet todo es posible.
Os poneis vosotros mismos los limites. 
Y para empezar a dejar de ser pobres, teneis primero que reconocer que sois pobres, y vivir como un pobre, no comprar nada a credito, no jugar a la loteria, no votar, etc......., para en el futuro dejar de serlo.


----------



## SolyCalma (27 Nov 2022)

Eres puramente subnormal, en todas las culturas es bien sabido que hay que ahorrar para la vejez pues no hay nada peor que ser viejo y pobre...


----------



## jaimegvr (27 Nov 2022)

Y hacer dinero es cosa de varias generaciones, tu tienes que empezar, luego tu hijo y tu nieto, hasta sacar a la familia de la pobreza y ser ricos.
Diras que no vas a perder tu vida por esto, que quieres disfrutar y que se jodan tus hijos y nietos, pues vale, tu familia nunca saldrá de la pobreza pensando así.

Sabeis por que los judios son ricos, porque hacen esto, generacion tras generacion, hasta que se convierten en los ptos amos.


----------



## drstrangelove (27 Nov 2022)

El interés compuesto es una pata, la otra es el ahorro masivo, quizás es lo que no entiendes...


----------



## jaimegvr (27 Nov 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Eres puramente subnormal, en todas las culturas es bien sabido que hay que ahorrar para la vejez pues no hay nada peor que ser viejo y pobre...



EXACTO, si eres joven y pobre, tienes salud y tiempo para salir adelante, de viejo no tienes ni salud ni tiempo, si eres viejo y pobre, estas ULTRAJODIDO.


----------



## Galvani (27 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> En España puedes tener acciones de EEUU y ser rentista como un americano, el mercado de valores esta globalizado y con internet todo es posible.
> Os poneis vosotros mismos los limites.
> Y para empezar a dejar de ser pobres, teneis primero que reconocer que sois pobres, y vivir como un pobre, no comprar nada a credito, no jugar a la loteria, no votar, etc......., para en el futuro dejar de serlo.



Si, pero aquí eso lo conocemos desde hace 4 días como quien dice. Serás rentista cuando muevas 400k en un indexado, si no eres buenísimo en acciones. Ahora junta esa cantidad aunque empieces con 30 años vas muy tarde.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (27 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> En España puedes tener acciones de EEUU y ser rentista como un americano, el mercado de valores esta globalizado y con internet todo es posible.
> Os poneis vosotros mismos los limites.
> Y para empezar a dejar de ser pobres, teneis primero que reconocer que sois pobres, y vivir como un pobre, no comprar nada a credito, no jugar a la loteria, no votar, etc......., para en el futuro dejar de serlo.



En España debe invertir en bolsa en serio como un 2% de la población, no cuento fondos de pensiones paco de mierda que lo único que beneficia es al langosto que cobra la comisión por rascarse las pelotas. Hay 0 educación financiera y 0 cultura financiera. Y hasta hace unos pocos años no había ni un puto broker decente, agente, o banco que ofreciese fondos indexados y acciones a precios razonables. La verdad es que los Españoles vamos atrasados en todo joder, que triste.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (27 Nov 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Eres puramente subnormal, en todas las culturas es bien sabido que hay que ahorrar para la vejez pues no hay nada peor que ser viejo y pobre...



A mi no me insultes si no tendrías cojones de decirlo a la cara hijo de puta, basura humana. Por lo visto no has leído el hilo hasta el final puto subnormal, yo invierto y si no no estaría aquí hablando del futuro que os espera realmente, y especialmente a ti que debes tener 20 años mas que yo fácil, para ti ya no hay esperanza alguna de acumular nada


----------



## frankie83 (27 Nov 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> El interés compuesto no empieza a pegar duro hasta pasados 30 años. Dentro de 30 años si vivo seré un puto pollavieja de casi 60 años, y ya ni ganas voy a tener de gastarme el dinero de mis activos de mierda. Por contra si palmo lo disfrutará otro hijo de puta a mi costa o peor aún el gobierno se lo chupe todo.
> 
> El sistema financiero es una mierda satánica e hija de puta con su dinero fiduciario asqueroso y sucio y sus bolsas amañadas. Me cago en todo, se han montado un sistema hijo puta inflacionario que te jode la vida como no lo andes moviendo. ¿quien es el hijo puta que está insuflando dinero a la economía? ¿y quienes están absorbiendo toda esa pasta? ¿de que sirve el yate, la casa con piscina, o la puta premium mamapolla si eres un viejo ya de vuelta de la vida y en la edad en la que no hace tanto ya la gente se moría y no seguía alargando su agonía existencial?
> 
> ...



Pensáis todos demasiado en el dinero, y es casi irrelevante para tu felicidad


----------



## Infierno Existencial (27 Nov 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Pensáis todos demasiado en el dinero, y es casi irrelevante para tu felicidad



Ya lo se. Los muertos de hambre africanitos son mas felices que el español medio. Y no lo digo en broma. Pero todos quieren mas dinero, así funciona este sistema, esta sociedad, esta forma de vida. Es eso o pirarse fuera de la civilización


----------



## Galvani (27 Nov 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Pensáis todos demasiado en el dinero, y es casi irrelevante para tu felicidad



Otro que seguro que juega a lotería el primero. Vete tu a currar y dame una renta.


----------



## F650 (27 Nov 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> En España debe invertir en bolsa en serio como un 2% de la población, no cuento fondos de pensiones paco de mierda que lo único que beneficia es al langosto que cobra la comisión por rascarse las pelotas. Hay 0 educación financiera y 0 cultura financiera. Y hasta hace unos pocos años no había ni un puto broker decente, agente, o banco que ofreciese fondos indexados y acciones a precios razonables. La verdad es que los Españoles vamos atrasados en todo joder, que triste.



Se puede vivir de la bolsa? Haciendo operaciones semanalmente o mensualmente? 
A partir de cuánta pasta se puede sacar rendimiento?

Yo estuve tanteando sin tener idea, estuve analizando las fluctuaciones eciva sacando 50-150€ al mes, en el Brexit palme 3000€ y me acojoné. Invertí 15000€. No tengo ni idea de que hacer y paso de YouTube como hacen los criptofantasiosos


----------



## Javier.Finance (27 Nov 2022)

Saltar de clase social es muy complicado, la mayoría de estudios dicen que se necesitan como 5 generaciones o así.
Lo que puedes hacer con conocimientos "financieros" mayores a los de la media, es tener algo de dinero extra o vivir de una forma más "libre". Por ejemplo, manejando negocio propio o teniendo más dinero para poder cambiar de trabajo sin miedo.
Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## D_M (27 Nov 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> El interés compuesto no empieza a pegar duro hasta pasados 30 años. Dentro de 30 años si vivo seré un puto pollavieja de casi 60 años, y ya ni ganas voy a tener de gastarme el dinero de mis activos de mierda. Por contra si palmo lo disfrutará otro hijo de puta a mi costa o peor aún el gobierno se lo chupe todo.
> 
> El sistema financiero es una mierda satánica e hija de puta con su dinero fiduciario asqueroso y sucio y sus bolsas amañadas. Me cago en todo, se han montado un sistema hijo puta inflacionario que te jode la vida como no lo andes moviendo. ¿quien es el hijo puta que está insuflando dinero a la economía? ¿y quienes están absorbiendo toda esa pasta? ¿de que sirve el yate, la casa con piscina, o la puta premium mamapolla si eres un viejo ya de vuelta de la vida y en la edad en la que no hace tanto ya la gente se moría y no seguía alargando su agonía existencial?
> 
> ...



Tenía en mente abrir un hilo como el tuyo porque coincido totalmente contigo en que todo está mal diseñado, uno se ve sin un puto duro cuando tiene 20 o 30 años que es cuando uno puede follar chortinas, darse viajes comer de todo, etc, y la inversión, si da frutos (no siempre los da, eso es otra, muchos japos se comieron décadas de mierda y se quedaron sin jubilación), los da ya cuando como bien dices, uno está todo derroído que no se le levanta la polla, con dolencias, diabetes, tensión alta, etc.

Para más colmo, si uno se da temporadas sabáticas y luego vuelve a buscar trabajo, ni se te ocurra decirle la verdad a la Charo de RRHH de que te diste una temporada sabática porque eso a las Paco-empresas no les gusta nada, lo digo por experiencia, mejor rellenar el hueco del CV estirando el tiempo que se trabajó en la última empresa y ya.

Una manera quizás de plantearse la situación de manera diferente es hacer lo posible por cobrar bien (emigrar a país que pague más si es necesario), y luego jubilarse en país con bajo coste de vida (Vietnam, Tailandia, Filipinas...).

Otra opción es cambiar el trabajo por uno que se base en comisión o ventas, incluso dedicarte a la compraventa de lo que se te de bien, de esa manera, el reunir el dinero para tu libertad financiera no depende tanto de estar "tiempo" trabajando, sino de hacer compraventas que sean muy rentables.


----------



## Galvani (27 Nov 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Se puede vivir de la bolsa? Haciendo operaciones semanalmente o mensualmente?
> A partir de cuánta pasta se puede sacar rendimiento?
> 
> Yo estuve tanteando sin tener idea, estuve analizando las fluctuaciones eciva sacando 50-150€ al mes, en el Brexit palme 3000€ y me acojoné. Invertí 15000€. No tengo ni idea de que hacer y paso de YouTube como hacen los criptofantasiosos



Si no eres Dios, para tener un retorno suficiente para vivir con un Indexado o algunos, ya hicieron los cálculos. Ponle 400k a largo plazo.

En España los rentistas viven del ladrillo, que no hace falta saber nada. Haber comprado barato para alquilar.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (27 Nov 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Se puede vivir de la bolsa? Haciendo operaciones semanalmente o mensualmente?
> A partir de cuánta pasta se puede sacar rendimiento?
> 
> Yo estuve tanteando sin tener idea, estuve analizando las fluctuaciones eciva sacando 50-150€ al mes, en el Brexit palme 3000€ y me acojoné. Invertí 15000€. No tengo ni idea de que hacer y paso de YouTube como hacen los criptofantasiosos



Lo mejor que puedes hacer sin tener ni idea es comprar participaciones de un fondo indexado de bajo costo que replique el índice MSCI world. En myinvestor los tienes. Infórmate bien sobre el tema para saber lo que estás haciendo y porqué. Es inversión es algo a largo plazo o incluso de por vida, ya que es mejor tener el dinero en activos que tenerlo muerto en el banco.

Nadie sabe lo que va a rentar en el futuro pero atendiendo a la experiencia pasada y expectativas puedes esperar un escenario positivo de superar la inflación y acumular mucho dinero. Hay gente que habla de la regla del 4%. Si retiras un 4% de tus fondos indexados cada año podrías mantener el capital suficiente para vivir de por vida de la rentabilidad que da. Mas conservador sería un 3%. Eso hasta ahora ha funcionado. Pero como digo el futuro es incierto, podría cambiar todo.


----------



## SolyCalma (27 Nov 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> A mi no me insultes si no tendrías cojones de decirlo a la cara hijo de puta, basura humana. Por lo visto no has leído el hilo hasta el final puto subnormal, yo invierto y si no no estaría aquí hablando del futuro que os espera realmente, y especialmente a ti que debes tener 20 años mas que yo fácil, para ti ya no hay esperanza alguna de acumular nada



Jaja pero si no tienes ni 30 años y eres un profundo amargado, tú no disfrutarás de ahora ni de viejo de nada, tu vida es claramente un infierno existencial, como bien te llamas, de miseria, envidia y odio, que no se suciona con más dinero.

Tú que sabras de mí ni de lo que tengo acumulado, anda y vete a llorar.


----------



## Latigo (27 Nov 2022)

Con el trading cuantitativo si que puedes hacerte rico, yo he pegado pelotazos de más de 100k al año, con inversiones de menos de 10k. 

Ahora invertir no es tanto para hacerte rico, sino para tener unos ahorros para la jubilación e imprevistos, yo he puesto cuando tenía dinero en fondos de pensiones que gestiono, y si no pasa nada en 20 o 25 años tendré un patrimonio para vivir normal, la vida actual no la vamos a ver en el futuro, la vivienda es demasiada cara, y tampoco es una buena inversión.

España era un país pobre, pero te podias comprar una casa, tener hijos e incluso comprar un apartamento en torrevieja, ahora no puedes ni pagar una habitación. 

El problema es político, porque se tienen que construir 3 millones de viviendas baratas a 100k, y ningún político quiere ponerse a construir viviendas baratas porque todos los ayuntamientos viven de las comisiones de vender mierda de pìsos a 400k.

Un saludo.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (27 Nov 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Si no eres Dios, para tener un retorno suficiente para vivir con un Indexado o algunos, ya hicieron los cálculos. Ponle 400k a largo plazo.
> 
> En España los rentistas viven del ladrillo, que no hace falta saber nada. Haber comprado barato para alquilar.



El ladrillo creo que es peor inversión que la bolsa. Un riesgo mucho mayor. Una renta incierta. Muy expuesto a las leyes del país en que resides. Un país que está muriendo demográficamente además. Y si, hace falta saber en que te metes, con la bolsa tienes liquidez 100% y si te indexas no necesitas saber nada mas que mantener y no vender cuando baje.


----------



## Latigo (27 Nov 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Si no eres Dios, para tener un retorno suficiente para vivir con un Indexado o algunos, ya hicieron los cálculos. Ponle 400k a largo plazo.
> 
> En España los rentistas viven del ladrillo, que no hace falta saber nada. Haber comprado barato para alquilar.



Efectivamente, y no pagan impuestos con una pensión de 3000 euros al mes.


----------



## Latigo (27 Nov 2022)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> Saltar de clase social es muy complicado, la mayoría de estudios dicen que se necesitan como 5 generaciones o así.
> Lo que puedes hacer con conocimientos "financieros" mayores a los de la media, es tener algo de dinero extra o vivir de una forma más "libre". Por ejemplo, manejando negocio propio o teniendo más dinero para poder cambiar de trabajo sin miedo.
> Espero haberte ayudado.



Por eso todo el mundo se tiro de cabeza a las cryptos, y hay tanto vende humos vendiendo cursos, porque hay cientos de miles que quieren hacerse ricos....


----------



## Galvani (27 Nov 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> El ladrillo creo que es peor inversión que la bolsa. Un riesgo mucho mayor. Una renta incierta. Muy expuesto a las leyes del país en que resides. Un país que está muriendo demográficamente además. Y si, hace falta saber en que te metes, con la bolsa tienes liquidez 100% y si te indexas no necesitas saber nada mas que mantener y no vender cuando baje.



Para los que aún no tengan pagado el piso que alquilen. Una vez pagado, el único riesgo es que tengas okupas. Con los mercados estas siempre en peligro.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (27 Nov 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Jaja pero si no tienes ni 30 años y eres un profundo amargado, tú no disfrutarás de ahora ni de viejo de nada, tu vida es claramente un infierno existencial, como bien te llamas, de miseria, envidia y odio, que no se suciona con más dinero.
> 
> Tú que sabras de mí ni de lo que tengo acumulado, anda y vete a llorar.



Tu no sabes nada de mi ni yo de ti, a parte de que eres un puto subnormal en el foro, así que deja de escribirme mierda en el chat y vete a que te den por culo viejo


----------



## RatRace (27 Nov 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Pensáis todos demasiado en el dinero, y es casi irrelevante para tu felicidad



Es muy relevante, a mí la felicidad me la da no trabajar, ya me dirás sin dinero/renta pasiva como se puede conseguir eso.


----------



## Covid-8M (27 Nov 2022)

Si hubiera una formula sencilla para que los curritos dejaran el remo no habria remeros, ni putas buscando cash, ni ingenieros de yates. Da igual que sistema utilices. Para que funcione solo pueden ganar una minoria.
Yo no me emparanoio mucho en acumular. Voy fundiendo y ya veremos que queda cuando sea viejito. Espero al menos herencia de lo acumulado por mis padres


----------



## ConspiraChad (27 Nov 2022)

Así es, en esta Matrix todo está trucado, por lo que siempre estás en desventaja, y cuanto más juegues más posibilidades de perder.

Actualmente la gente está muy infantilizada y son muy egoístas y no piensan en su futuro o el de su familia, pero si estudias la historia real de los últimos 100-200 años, cada 10-30 años meten un reset socioeconómico, ya sea con una guerra o con una crisis, y los únicos que pueden mantener la riqueza son los ricos de verdad, los que tienen miles de millones de $.

Si no te roban a tí, lo harán a tus hijos o nietos. Mis bisabuelos tenían fábricas enteras y cuando se instauró el comunismo en Rusia les robaron todo.

Después durante el comunismo la misma mierda, la gente con talento vivía igual que un obrero, mi abuelo era un ingeniero aeroespacial y murió en un pisucho colmena de mala muerte.

Y ahora pasará lo mismo que pasa cada generación, los que se forren por ejemplo con Bitcoin lo perderán ya sea durante una crisis, una guerra, o un cambió en el país al estilo Venezuela, ahora juntas la inflación más todos los impuestos al patrimonio y alguien que vivía cómodo ahora no logrará transpasar sus recursos a sus hijos o nietos.

Es la esclavitud 2.0, hasta los esclavos del pasado vivían mejor y con más derechos.

Es la historia del burro y la zanahoria pero estirada a unos 10-30 años. Lo que pasa ahora es que la gente es demasiado infantil y estúpida como para pensar en tramos de 10-30 años.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (27 Nov 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Para los que aún no tengan pagado el piso que alquilen. Una vez pagado, el único riesgo es que tengas okupas. Con los mercados estas siempre en peligro.



La vivienda también baja, y con ella lo que puedes cobrar por tu alquiler. Con los mercados no estás mas en peligro que con una vivienda. Eso es la sensación falsa que da la volatilidad que tiene. Es menos volátil pero no mas segura. Es mas probable que se hunda tu edificio que el sistema financiero internacional, por tanto no es mas seguro


----------



## angrymorty (27 Nov 2022)

No era en la biblia donde se decía algo así como: 1/3 en inversiones en empresas, otro en tierras y otro en ahorros?

Antes me obsesionaba por escalar rápido, casi se me va la cabeza en eso, ahora creo que volveré a ahorrar para dar el salto haciéndome una empresita de instalaciones y Tratar de ser clase bueguesa media-alta y ya, lo cual suele exigir currar como un esclavo. Pero forrarte antes de tiempo solo por meter dinerito aquí y allá ganar pasta? Solo si ya la tienes.

Gud jilo.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (27 Nov 2022)

Latigo dijo:


> Con el trading cuantitativo si que puedes hacerte rico, yo he pegado pelotazos de más de 100k al año, con inversiones de menos de 10k



Cuéntame mas. Y con la lotería también puedes hacerte rico. O mejor, cuéntalo en tu canal de youtube y haz un curso de pago como hacen todos los vendehumos


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (27 Nov 2022)

Si te empobreces siendo joven o adulto aún puede haber opción de remontar, si llegas miserable a la vejez a ver cómo sales de ahí.


----------



## vinavil (27 Nov 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> El interés compuesto no empieza a pegar duro hasta pasados 30 años. Dentro de 30 años si vivo seré un puto pollavieja de casi 60 años, y ya ni ganas voy a tener de gastarme el dinero de mis activos de mierda. Por contra si palmo lo disfrutará otro hijo de puta a mi costa o peor aún el gobierno se lo chupe todo.
> 
> El sistema financiero es una mierda satánica e hija de puta con su dinero fiduciario asqueroso y sucio y sus bolsas amañadas. Me cago en todo, se han montado un sistema hijo puta inflacionario que te jode la vida como no lo andes moviendo. ¿quien es el hijo puta que está insuflando dinero a la economía? ¿y quienes están absorbiendo toda esa pasta? ¿de que sirve el yate, la casa con piscina, o la puta premium mamapolla si eres un viejo ya de vuelta de la vida y en la edad en la que no hace tanto ya la gente se moría y no seguía alargando su agonía existencial?
> 
> ...









Haber inventao un ordenador en un garaje.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (27 Nov 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Tenía en mente abrir un hilo como el tuyo porque coincido totalmente contigo en que todo está mal diseñado, uno se ve sin un puto duro cuando tiene 20 o 30 años que es cuando uno puede follar chortinas, darse viajes comer de todo, etc, y la inversión, si da frutos (no siempre los da, eso es otra, muchos japos se comieron décadas de mierda y se quedaron sin jubilación), los da ya cuando como bien dices, uno está todo derroído que no se le levanta la polla, con dolencias, diabetes, tensión alta, etc.
> 
> Para más colmo, si uno se da temporadas sabáticas y luego vuelve a buscar trabajo, ni se te ocurra decirle la verdad a la Charo de RRHH de que te diste una temporada sabática porque eso a las Paco-empresas no les gusta nada, lo digo por experiencia, mejor rellenar el hueco del CV estirando el tiempo que se trabajó en la última empresa y ya.
> 
> ...



Seré sincero. Escribo todo esto con conocimiento de causa y sabiendo a que estoy jugando yo mismo. Porque aún soy jóven y gracias al casapapismo estoy ahorrando un 80% de lo que gano aproximadamente. Todo ese dinero lo estoy volcando a un fondo indexado siendo consciente de que estoy entrando al cuento de la lechera de las pajas mentales de lo que podría o no podría tener en el futuro. Y lo único seguro es que voy a ser mas viejo y que el dinero no va a sustituir la juventud perdida. Porqué hago esto? Porque no quiero gastar el dinero ahora, en nada más. Gasto lo que necesito y no escatimo en ello, pero el dinero no me puede comprar nada importante ahora que yo valore. Por eso lo meto ahí. Lo único en lo que vale la pena gastar dinero es en chortinas, y las chortinas no se compran, si no hay chortina no hay cenitas, ni terraceo, ni cine, ni viajecitos, ni nada que valga la pena andar fundiendo pasta, al menos yo no le veo el sentido


----------



## Doctor Amor (27 Nov 2022)

Lo primero ante todo, es que cada persona tiene un criterio distinto de riqueza. En general, muchos se conforman con hacer lo justo y vivir pensando poco porque es verdad que es la forma más eficiente de pasar por este mundo. Se tiende a simplificar conductas, hábitos y esfuerzos.

Lo segundo es el momento histórico que vive la sociedad en la cual estás inmerso. Es cierto que la generación de jóvenes españoles está inmersa en una época de transición social y tecnológica, que se llevará por delante a la generación langosta, que vivió un momento de estabilidad


Si te consuela, que es lo único que me consuela a mi, es prepararme por coger la siguiente ola, y pensar que mis predecesores agradecerán que alguien los haya ayudado a mejorar sus vidas. Si pierdo y muero en el camino, me arrepentiré de no haberlo intentado


----------



## Black Jack (27 Nov 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> El interés compuesto no empieza a pegar duro hasta pasados 30 años. Dentro de 30 años si vivo seré un puto pollavieja de casi 60 años, y ya ni ganas voy a tener de gastarme el dinero de mis activos de mierda. Por contra si palmo lo disfrutará otro hijo de puta a mi costa o peor aún el gobierno se lo chupe todo.
> 
> El sistema financiero es una mierda satánica e hija de puta con su dinero fiduciario asqueroso y sucio y sus bolsas amañadas. Me cago en todo, se han montado un sistema hijo puta inflacionario que te jode la vida como no lo andes moviendo. ¿quien es el hijo puta que está insuflando dinero a la economía? ¿y quienes están absorbiendo toda esa pasta? ¿de que sirve el yate, la casa con piscina, o la puta premium mamapolla si eres un viejo ya de vuelta de la vida y en la edad en la que no hace tanto ya la gente se moría y no seguía alargando su agonía existencial?
> 
> ...



La gente no se entera de nada, se han perdido los valores de familia y legado. Tú inviertes para dejarle a tu hijo pasta. Tu hijo, si está bien educado, seguirá invirtiendo para ganar aún más pasta y dejársela a tu nieto. Tu nieto, si está bien educado, seguirá invirtiendo para ganar muchísima más pasta. Y en solo 3 generaciones el capital de una familia se multiplica y pasan de ser una familia de mataos a ser una familia de bien. ¿Te has fijado que en las familias de mucha pasta apenas tienen hijos díscolos? Porque se les educa desde pequeños para tomar el testigo de engrandecer la familia, no solo en finanzas sino también en lealtad a la familia.

Pero como se fomenta el hedonismo extremo, os pensáis que es una buena idea forrarse para "vivir la vida", como si no la estuvieras viviendo mientras trabajas para forrarte.


----------



## Doctor Amor (27 Nov 2022)

Que años tienes? A qué te dedicas? Hay gente que empieza desde más abajo que tú, por si no te has dado cuenta


----------



## Javier.Finance (27 Nov 2022)

angrymorty dijo:


> No era en la biblia donde se decía algo así como: 1/3 en inversiones en empresas, otro en tierras y otro en ahorros?
> 
> Antes me obsesionaba por escalar rápido, casi se me va la cabeza en eso, ahora creo que volveré a ahorrar para dar el salto haciéndome una empresita de instalaciones y Tratar de ser clase bueguesa media-alta y ya, lo cual suele exigir currar como un esclavo. Pero forrarte antes de tiempo solo por meter dinerito aquí y allá ganar pasta? Solo si ya la tienes.
> 
> Gud jilo.



en el torah creo


----------



## Doctor Amor (27 Nov 2022)

Y piensa que hay personas que se sienten realizadas intentando ser mejor persona y ahorrando porque no le ven sentido a gastarlo


----------



## F650 (27 Nov 2022)

Y que hay en lo de invertir en felicidad? Meter 4000€ en una moto para que te genere felicidad? Un fin de semana en una casa rural a cambiar de aires?

Me parece un tema bastante importante. Yo he invertido en una cartera de activos que me aportan mucha felicidad, motos, bici, tele de 65", cabrio, herramientas de cocina, buena ropa.... No tengo fondos que renten pasta pero vivo feliz.

Cierto es que empiezo a pensar en mí futura vejez y voy a estudiar este tema de los indexados pero tengo la satisfacción de que estoy viviendo feliz..

No sé qué pensáis de este razonamiento


----------



## Infierno Existencial (27 Nov 2022)

La virtud está en el punto medio. Lo que yo ahorro no es normal, pero no lo hago obsesivamente. Realmente no estoy renunciando a nada que quiera obtener con dinero. Si las putas valiesen para algo iría de putas, pero en realidad me dan asco, están sucias y son casi todas panchitas color mierda, solo les pagaría otra vez por darles un bofetón


----------



## Infierno Existencial (27 Nov 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Y que hay en lo de invertir en felicidad? Meter 4000€ en una moto para que te genere felicidad? Un fin de semana en una casa rural a cambiar de aires?
> 
> Me parece un tema bastante importante. Yo he invertido en una cartera de activos que me aportan mucha felicidad, motos, bici, tele de 65", cabrio, herramientas de cocina, buena ropa.... No tengo fondos que renten pasta pero vivo feliz.
> 
> ...



Si te hace feliz, dinero bien gastado. Yo con poco ya obtengo las herramientas que necesito. Un iphone? No gracias, el xiaomi redmipolla vale 170€ y hace de todo, para que voy a comprar el iphone?

Pues así pienso yo, con todo


----------



## Doctor Amor (27 Nov 2022)

Inferno existencial aprendió a vivir con menos, y eso es lo más inteligente que he escuchado hasta ahora. Y parece que sabe diferenciar lo que aporta satisfacción a corto, medio y largo plazo


----------



## D_M (27 Nov 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Seré sincero. Escribo todo esto con conocimiento de causa y sabiendo a que estoy jugando yo mismo. Porque aún soy jóven y gracias al casapapismo estoy ahorrando un 80% de lo que gano aproximadamente. Todo ese dinero lo estoy volcando a un fondo indexado siendo consciente de que estoy entrando al cuento de la lechera de las pajas mentales de lo que podría o no podría tener en el futuro. Y lo único seguro es que voy a ser mas viejo y que el dinero no va a sustituir la juventud perdida. Porqué hago esto? Porque no quiero gastar el dinero ahora, en nada más. Gasto lo que necesito y no escatimo en ello, pero el dinero no me puede comprar nada importante ahora que yo valore. Por eso lo meto ahí. Lo único en lo que vale la pena gastar dinero es en chortinas, y las chortinas no se compran, si no hay chortina no hay cenitas, ni terraceo, ni cine, ni viajecitos, ni nada que valga la pena andar fundiendo pasta, al menos yo no le veo el sentido



Mi hilo de Abril 






DEJAD DE FLIPAROS HACIENDO PLANES DE FUTURO Y VIVID EL AHORA. EL DINERO NO VALE NADA SI ESTÁS MUERTO O GRAVEMENTE DERROIDO.


Los planes de futuro y jubilación son una jodida ilusión. La vida no espera, o te montas al tren de la vida o el tren se va sin tí. Cada día, personas de tu edad e incluso más jóvenes mueren o pillan alguna mierda (cancer de cólon es muy común en algunos países por ejemplo) que ya les jode la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Infierno Existencial (27 Nov 2022)

Doctor Amor dijo:


> Que años tienes? A qué te dedicas? Hay gente que empieza desde más abajo que tú, por si no te has dado cuenta



No quiero dar detalles por privacidad. Parto de un punto mejor (económicamente y laboralmente) que la mayoría de mi edad, seguramente. Parto de un punto peor (follabilisticamente y socialmente) que la mayoría de mi edad, indudablemente.


----------



## Doctor Amor (27 Nov 2022)

D_M es un trozo de carne con patas, te has rendido en el primer comentario de tu hilo. Lo dejas bien claro.
No vengas a ensuciar este hilo de gente que se ha preocupado por hacer algo al respecto


----------



## Doctor Amor (27 Nov 2022)

Si no estás durmiendo en un cajero, aún no has tocado fondo. Siempre se puede empeorar, créeme


----------



## frankie83 (27 Nov 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Ya lo se. Los muertos de hambre africanitos son mas felices que el español medio. Y no lo digo en broma. Pero todos quieren mas dinero, así funciona este sistema, esta sociedad, esta forma de vida. Es eso o pirarse fuera de la civilización



Discurso que no convence.. es sabido que tras una cierta cantidad de dinero, más dinero no añade felicidad 

tú mimmmo


----------



## Infierno Existencial (27 Nov 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Mi hilo de Abril
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buen hilo. Hay que recordar que el cuento de la lechera acaba mal, es mejor no hacerse muchas ilusiones con el futuro. Y hay que tener en cuenta al invertir a que está uno renunciando con esa inversión y el riesgo de no ver los frutos de ella o ser demasiado viejo para apreciar esos frutos


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (27 Nov 2022)

haber nacido rico


----------



## D_M (27 Nov 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Buen hilo. Hay que recordar que el cuento de la lechera acaba mal, es mejor no hacerse muchas ilusiones con el futuro. Y hay que tener en cuenta al invertir a que está uno renunciando con esa inversión y el riesgo de no ver los frutos de ella o ser demasiado viejo para apreciar esos frutos



Este vídeo es oro en paño, me sacó de la matrix y cambió la idea que tenía hecha sobre "invertir":


----------



## Ulisses (27 Nov 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> No quiero dar detalles por privacidad. Parto de un punto mejor (económicamente y laboralmente) que la mayoría de mi edad, seguramente. Parto de un punto peor (follabilisticamente y socialmente) que la mayoría de mi edad, indudablemente.






Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Dentro de 30 años si vivo seré un puto pollavieja de casi 60 años, y ya ni ganas voy a tener de gastarme el dinero de mis activos de mierda. Por contra si palmo lo disfrutará otro hijo de puta a mi costa o peor aún el gobierno se lo chupe todo.



Si no follas ahora, ¿qué te hace pensar que lo podrás hacer o disfrutar de la vida cuando seas un pollavieja, aunque tomes las decisiones financieras correctas?

La decisión correcta, si es que puedes tomarla, es formar una familia y así tener algo por lo que vivir. Y cuando seas viejo, rico o pobre, tendrás algo por lo que haya merecido la pena vivir. (y también ahorrar). 

Y estoy seguro de que esto ya lo sabes.


----------



## Vilux (27 Nov 2022)

Reprodúcete hijoputa que si no la vida no tiene sentido.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (27 Nov 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Discurso que no convence.. es sabido que tras una cierta cantidad de dinero, más dinero no añade felicidad
> 
> tú mimmmo



Esa cierta cantidad es la de la llamada clase media, media-alta mas bien. Es ese punto dulce de tener un sueldo superior a la media pero no lo suficiente para abrumarte y no poder valorarlo. Creo que eso es cierto y me tiene sentido que suceda. Una persona con una buena casa, coche, mujer, trabajo, vida social, familia... Ya tiene todo lo que envidiaran los demás sin necesidad de estar en un escalón de riqueza excesivo, porque para eso no hace falta tanto dinero, y el exceso tampoco les va a llenar de felicidad


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

Dentro de 30 años no habrá disfunción eréctil y un hombre de 60 años aparentará 45 y tendrá la salud de uno de 50 actual.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (27 Nov 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Si no follas ahora, ¿qué te hace pensar que lo podrás hacer o disfrutar de la vida cuando seas un pollavieja, aunque tomes las decisiones financieras correctas?
> 
> La decisión correcta, si es que puedes tomarla, es formar una familia y así tener algo por lo que vivir. Y cuando seas viejo, rico o pobre, tendrás algo por lo que haya merecido la pena vivir. (y también ahorrar).
> 
> Y estoy seguro de que esto ya lo sabes.



"Si es que puedo tomarla". Eso es un buen apunte porque no creo que dependa de mi. Las decisiones financieras si dependen de mi. Lo otro depende de elementos que están fuera de mi control


----------



## frankie83 (27 Nov 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Esa cierta cantidad es la de la llamada clase media, media-alta mas bien. Es ese punto dulce de tener un sueldo superior a la media pero no lo suficiente para abrumarte y no poder valorarlo. Creo que eso es cierto y me tiene sentido que suceda. Una persona con una buena casa, coche, mujer, trabajo, vida social, familia... Ya tiene todo lo que envidiaran los demás sin necesidad de estar en un escalón de riqueza excesivo, porque para eso no hace falta tanto dinero, y el exceso tampoco les va a llenar de felicidad



de gustibus

alli cada cual, yo por ejemplo estaría encantado de renunciar a dos sueldos al año para pasarme dos meses haciendo otras cosas, la vida es bonita porque es variada, y pasarme todo el año haciendo lo mismo, por mucho dinero que tenga, no me llena. dicho esto, estás libre de perseguir la riqueza que consideres


----------



## Infierno Existencial (27 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Dentro de 30 años no habrá disfunción eréctil y un hombre de 60 años aparentará 45 y tendrá la salud de uno de 50 actual.



Pero la edad de las chortinas seguirá siendo la misma 
Jaque mate


----------



## Infierno Existencial (27 Nov 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> de gustibus
> 
> alli cada cual, yo por ejemplo estaría encantado de renunciar a dos sueldos al año para pasarme dos meses haciendo otras cosas, la vida es bonita porque es variada, y pasarme todo el año haciendo lo mismo, por mucho dinero que tenga, no me llena. dicho esto, estás libre de perseguir la riqueza que consideres



Haces bien, yo gastaría mas y ahorraría menos si eso me aportase felicidad


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Pero la edad de las chortinas seguirá siendo la misma
> Jaque mate



Ya es la misma ahora, es decir, ya vas tarde.

De todas formas, si crees que en 30 años seguiremos detrás de las chortinas, te invito a leer algo sobre lo que se está gestando en cuanto a realidad virtual. No será unas gafitas, literalmente será indistinguible de un sueño. Y eso lo tendremos, como muy tarde en unos 20 años.

Con que te funcione el asunto para entonces, tendrás el mejor sexo de tu vida, sin realmente tenerlo.


----------



## Ulisses (27 Nov 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> "Si es que puedo tomarla". Eso es un buen apunte porque no creo que dependa de mi. Las decisiones financieras si dependen de mi. Lo otro depende de elementos que están fuera de mi control



Entonces, crees que un fondo indexado o cualquier valor de bolsa está bajo tu control.... pero lo otro, no. 



"Acordaos ahora cada cual de su esposa y su casa, recordad ahora las grandes hazañas, la gloria de los padres.. La fortuna favorece a los audaces."
_Virgilio - La Eneida._


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (27 Nov 2022)

Hay que vivir el presente pensando en el futuro. Ni sólo vivir el presente, ni sólo pensar en el futuro.


----------



## Galvani (27 Nov 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Entonces, crees que un fondo indexado o cualquier valor de bolsa está bajo tu control.... pero lo otro, no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estamos comparándo los mercados de valores con el inmobiliario. En los mercados seguro que no tienes asegurado o casi al 100% asegurada la mensualidad. Por eso hay mil veces mas rentistas de pisos que de bolsa. Por no decir que no hace falta saber nada.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (27 Nov 2022)

Te crees que si fuera fácil hacerse rico habría pobres.... Bienvenido al mundo, deja de llorar


----------



## drstrangelove (27 Nov 2022)

Para cuando muchos ratas lleguemos a los 60 con un buen fajo de minolles interesadamente compuestos, dentro de 2 o 3 décadas, igual ya existen pastillas para rejuvenecer tejidos, bebidas energéticas que te ponen palote durante medio día, y la calva y las greñas se puedan remediar con nanopartículas de venta en supermercados.

Jaque mate cigarras!


----------



## Michael Burry CDO (27 Nov 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Pensáis todos demasiado en el dinero, y es casi irrelevante para tu felicidad



Irrelevante ni de putísima coña. 
El dinero solo no da felicidad, tener 20000000€ parados sin hacer nada no te da la felicidad. 
El dinero no da la felicidad, solo es un medio para conseguir la felicidad, desde libertad, viajes, coches, casas, mujeres...
Primero hay que admitir que somos unos muertos de hambre pero que estamos dispuestos a hacer algo para cambiarlo (si eres feo será más fácil ya que te van a tratar mal y así te motivas).
Luego investiga de negocios, bolsa, renta fija...
Y ya según tu tolerancia al riesgo decides.
Pero el dinero SI DA LA FELICIDAD.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (27 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Ya es la misma ahora, es decir, ya vas tarde.
> 
> De todas formas, si crees que en 30 años seguiremos detrás de las chortinas, te invito a leer algo sobre lo que se está gestando en cuanto a realidad virtual. No será unas gafitas, literalmente será indistinguible de un sueño. Y eso lo tendremos, como muy tarde en unos 20 años.
> 
> Con que te funcione el asunto para entonces, tendrás el mejor sexo de tu vida, sin realmente tenerlo.



Yo me conformaria con las muñecas sex doll. No creo que esos proyectos de ciencia ficción vayan muy lejos en 30 años. El metaverso da pena y el oculus solo sirve para ver porno en vr. En los 80 ya creían que tendríamos androides y los coches volarían, y nada de eso, los cambios en realidad van mas despacio


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Yo me conformaria con las muñecas sex doll. No creo que esos proyectos de ciencia ficción vayan muy lejos en 30 años. El metaverso da pena y el oculus solo sirve para ver porno en vr. En los 80 ya creían que tendríamos androides y los coches volarían, y nada de eso, los cambios en realidad van mas despacio



Es muy difícil que esto no esté ya en unos 10 años, pero a nivel general, a nivel similar al de los smarphones en cuanto a que todo el mundo tiene uno, le echo unos 20 años.

Piensa en los deepfakes actuales. Piensa en cómo era el mundo hace 30 años. La mayoría de la gente ni siquiera sabía lo que era internet, y hoy no pueden vivir sin ello.


----------



## frankie83 (27 Nov 2022)

Michael Burry CDO dijo:


> Irrelevante ni de putísima coña.
> El dinero solo no da felicidad, tener 20000000€ parados sin hacer nada no te da la felicidad.
> El dinero no da la felicidad, solo es un medio para conseguir la felicidad, desde libertad, viajes, coches, casas, mujeres...
> Primero hay que admitir que somos unos muertos de hambre pero que estamos dispuestos a hacer algo para cambiarlo (si eres feo será más fácil ya que te van a tratar mal y así te motivas).
> ...



Jaja, te doy la respuesta breve: NO!!

la larga no la entenderías, pero en serio.. crees que uno puede ser feliz con dos millones cuando con 500mil no lo es?

y todo el tiempo invertido en enterarte de algo que no aporta nada a nivel personal? Dosmil euros los ganas trabajando en menos de un mes, con inversiones tengo que estar pendiente meses y encima arriesgarme a perder algo.. sabes qué? PASO, es una carrera que dejó a otros


----------



## teperico (27 Nov 2022)

Cuando se es viejo no se puede trabajar en la mayoría de los casos ya que la salud falla, ahí es donde los ahorros toman parte. Tu que te crees, que se hace, ¿para ser rico de mayor?


----------



## .AzaleA. (27 Nov 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Si no follas ahora, ¿qué te hace pensar que lo podrás hacer o disfrutar de la vida cuando seas un pollavieja, aunque tomes las decisiones financieras correctas?
> 
> La decisión correcta, si es que puedes tomarla, es formar una familia y así tener algo por lo que vivir. Y cuando seas viejo, rico o pobre, tendrás algo por lo que haya merecido la pena vivir. (y también ahorrar).
> 
> Y estoy seguro de que esto ya lo sabes.





Vilux dijo:


> Reprodúcete hijoputa que si no la vida no tiene sentido.





Jajaja. No canta para nada que queréis que el chaval se sumerja más en el hoyo teniendo hijos (como vosotros). Con veintitantos años que tendrá, no le hace falta formar una familia de momento. Él va sobreseguro y bien que hace.

Vaya consejos financieros... gente: "Ten hijos"




AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Ya es la misma ahora, es decir, ya vas tarde.
> 
> De todas formas, si crees que en 30 años seguiremos detrás de las chortinas, te invito a leer algo sobre lo que se está gestando en cuanto a realidad virtual. No será unas gafitas, literalmente será indistinguible de un sueño. Y eso lo tendremos, como muy tarde en unos 20 años.
> 
> Con que te funcione el asunto para entonces, tendrás el mejor sexo de tu vida, sin realmente tenerlo.




O sea, una mierda.


----------



## Galvani (27 Nov 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Jaja, te doy la respuesta breve: NO!!
> 
> la larga no la entenderías, pero en serio.. crees que uno puede ser feliz con dos millones cuando con 500mil no lo es?
> 
> y todo el tiempo invertido en enterarte de algo que no aporta nada a nivel personal? Dosmil euros los ganas trabajando en menos de un mes, con inversiones tengo que estar pendiente meses y encima arriesgarme a perder algo.. sabes qué? PASO, es una carrera que dejó a otros



A ti te metia yo a trabajar con los hijos de puta que hay por ahí y la mierda que hay, a ver si dejabas de decir gilipolleces. Tu no tienes ni idea de lo que es trabajar creo yo. Mejor vete tú a currar, lo malo es que yo no puedo decidir.


----------



## frankie83 (27 Nov 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> A ti te metia yo a trabajar con los hijos de puta que hay por ahí y la mierda que hay, a ver si dejabas de decir gilipolleces. Tu no tienes ni idea de lo que es trabajar creo yo. Mejor vete tú a currar, lo malo es que yo no puedo decidir.



Justo lo que no quiero hacer, esos curros pa’ los currantes como tú ;-)

yo trabajo en otras cosas


----------



## Infierno Existencial (27 Nov 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Jaja, te doy la respuesta breve: NO!!
> 
> la larga no la entenderías, pero en serio.. crees que uno puede ser feliz con dos millones cuando con 500mil no lo es?
> 
> y todo el tiempo invertido en enterarte de algo que no aporta nada a nivel personal? Dosmil euros los ganas trabajando en menos de un mes, con inversiones tengo que estar pendiente meses y encima arriesgarme a perder algo.. sabes qué? PASO, es una carrera que dejó a otros



En realidad con un fondo indexado no tienes que estar pendiente de nada. Si miras la rentabilidad del S&P 500 o el MSCI world a lo largo de décadas comparada con una inversión en vivienda se ve claramente cual fue la inversión ganadora. Aquí se pueden hacer discusiones que no van a ninguna parte pero los números no engañan. ¿Podría eso cambiar? si, pero no es muy probable. La inversión en vivienda está bien si se tiene un gran capital pero habría que pensarse muy bien la operación y no me jugaría todo en eso. Mejor estar invertido en algo líquido y diversificado que te convierte en partícipe de algo real (las empresas que hay detrás) aunque para nosotros solo sean números.



.AzaleA. dijo:


> Vaya consejos financieros... gente: "Ten hijos"



Eso solo con chortina bien apretada


----------



## Michael Burry CDO (27 Nov 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> En realidad con un fondo indexado no tienes que estar pendiente de nada. Si miras la rentabilidad del S&P 500 o el MSCI world a lo largo de décadas comparada con una inversión en vivienda se ve claramente cual fue la inversión ganadora. Aquí se pueden hacer discusiones que no van a ninguna parte pero los números no engañan. ¿Podría eso cambiar? si, pero no es muy probable. La inversión en vivienda está bien si se tiene un gran capital pero habría que pensarse muy bien la operación y no me jugaría todo en eso. Mejor estar invertido en algo líquido y diversificado que te convierte en partícipe de algo real (las empresas que hay detrás) aunque para nosotros solo sean números.
> 
> 
> Eso solo con chortina bien apretada



O puedes invertir en REITS, son unas empresas que tienen propiedades inmobiliarias en varias partes del mundo y es un mixto con ventajas y desventajas del mundo inmobiliario "normal" (comprar/vender casas o alquilar y recibir rentas) y del mundo de la bolsa.


----------



## Michael Burry CDO (27 Nov 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> En realidad con un fondo indexado no tienes que estar pendiente de nada. Si miras la rentabilidad del S&P 500 o el MSCI world a lo largo de décadas comparada con una inversión en vivienda se ve claramente cual fue la inversión ganadora. Aquí se pueden hacer discusiones que no van a ninguna parte pero los números no engañan. ¿Podría eso cambiar? si, pero no es muy probable. La inversión en vivienda está bien si se tiene un gran capital pero habría que pensarse muy bien la operación y no me jugaría todo en eso. Mejor estar invertido en algo líquido y diversificado que te convierte en partícipe de algo real (las empresas que hay detrás) aunque para nosotros solo sean números.
> 
> 
> Eso solo con chortina bien apretada



No va a tener la misma rentabilidad que otras inversiones de mayor riesgo en la bolsa pero puede ser buena opción.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (27 Nov 2022)

teperico dijo:


> Cuando se es viejo no se puede trabajar en la mayoría de los casos ya que la salud falla, ahí es donde los ahorros toman parte. Tu que te crees, que se hace, ¿para ser rico de mayor?



La gracia es que es factible. Si no mira el caso del viejo empleado de la gasolinera que amasó 7 o 8 millones de dólares invirtiendo durante décadas guardando sus ahorros y viviendo como un pobre. Lo triste es eso, que la magia del interés compuesto tarda demasiado tiempo en suceder


----------



## Infierno Existencial (27 Nov 2022)

Michael Burry CDO dijo:


> O puedes invertir en REITS, son unas empresas que tienen propiedades inmobiliarias en varias partes del mundo y es un mixto con ventajas y desventajas del mundo inmobiliario "normal" (comprar/vender casas o alquilar y recibir rentas) y del mundo de la bolsa.



También estaba pensando en eso o en el crowfunding


----------



## Vilux (27 Nov 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Vaya consejos financieros... gente: "Ten hijos"



La pregunta no es de orden financiero, sino para qué ser ricos de viejos.

Mala comprensión lectora.

¿Para que se lo quede el estado es tu plan? Es en broma porque si temes reproducirte es que eres cualquier cosa menos rico.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (27 Nov 2022)

El primer mensaje denota un desequilibrio, y tienes que volver a encontrarlo, si gastar mas dinero, sabes que te va a hacer mas feliz y te va a llevar mas cerca de tus objetivos de vida, simplemente hazlo, si crees que te estas pasando con el ahorro/inversión y te puede estar creando una obsesión , hay profesionales excelentes, yo no me atrevería a darte recetas,

de entrada borraría de mi cabeza el objetivo final y el cuento de la lechera, una cosa es optimizar tu patrimonio y tu margen de seguridad vital (algo a lo que estas obligado), y otra pretender hacerse rico, por que probablemente no lo consigas nunca.,


----------



## De Copas (27 Nov 2022)

Siempre te quedan las criptobros y los chicharros. También puedes probar con el casino. Suerte y ojalá trinques el pelotazo ese que tanto deseas para disfrutar aquí y ahora.


----------



## R_Madrid (28 Nov 2022)

Algunos no se enteran del slogan

No tendras nada

Seguid haciendoos pajas mentales como si no pasara nada


----------



## El centinela (28 Nov 2022)

El dinero permite ser dueño de tu tiempo

Eso vale más que cenitas, viajecitos, móviles de última generación y demás chorradas

Hay infinidad de gente con ansiedad, estrés y demás historias solo porque sienten que no controlan su vida

Todos nos vamos a morir pero vivir tranquilo sabiendo que ningún jefe cabrón ni ningún percance económico te va a hacer naufragar no tiene precio

Que si, que a todos nos puede dar un infarto pero como todo en la vida hay que planificar para el caso general y la esperanza de vida son más de 80 años


----------



## stuka (28 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Y hacer dinero es cosa de varias generaciones, tu tienes que empezar, luego tu hijo y tu nieto, hasta sacar a la familia de la pobreza y ser ricos.
> Diras que no vas a perder tu vida por esto, que quieres disfrutar y que se jodan tus hijos y nietos, pues vale, tu familia nunca saldrá de la pobreza pensando así.
> 
> Sabeis por que los judios son ricos, porque hacen esto, generacion tras generacion, hasta que se convierten en los ptos amos.





JAJAJAJA....¿Así que ese es el secreto de los juden para ser ricos y dominar el mundo, oráculo?....JAJAJAJAJA.....


----------



## frankie83 (28 Nov 2022)

Por eso una persona sabia NO DEPENDE al 100% de nadie


----------



## stuka (28 Nov 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> El ladrillo creo que es peor inversión que la bolsa. Un riesgo mucho mayor. Una renta incierta. Muy expuesto a las leyes del país en que resides. *Un país que está muriendo demográficamente *además. Y si, hace falta saber en que te metes, con la bolsa tienes liquidez 100% y si te indexas no necesitas saber nada mas que mantener y no vender cuando baje.


----------



## stuka (28 Nov 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> La vivienda también baja, y con ella lo que puedes cobrar por tu alquiler. Con los mercados no estás mas en peligro que con una vivienda. Eso es la sensación falsa que da la volatilidad que tiene. Es menos volátil pero no mas segura. Es mas probable que se hunda tu edificio que el sistema financiero internacional, por tanto no es mas seguro




-Hasta los años 90, había cierta proporción entre zulos y sueldo medio. Esos tiempos nunca volverán, porque es una necesidad política.

-Las inversiones en bolsa y derivados pueden acarrear décadas de líneas planas o bajistas (si sumas la inflación te pegas un tiro).





No sé cuál es la solución. Quizás lo que tú dices, quemarlo todo. Pero es que quemar por quemar...comprar cosas absurdas y viajecitos chorras...se me antoja tirarlo por la alcantarilla. No lo sé.


----------



## Tzadik (28 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Y hacer dinero es cosa de varias generaciones, tu tienes que empezar, luego tu hijo y tu nieto, hasta sacar a la familia de la pobreza y ser ricos.
> Diras que no vas a perder tu vida por esto, que quieres disfrutar y que se jodan tus hijos y nietos, pues vale, tu familia nunca saldrá de la pobreza pensando así.
> 
> Sabeis por que los judios son ricos, porque hacen esto, generacion tras generacion, hasta que se convierten en los ptos amos.




Nadie se hace rico invirtiendo en bolsa, la bolsa está bien para ahorrar muy por encima de la media por el aliciente de comprar acciones y no malgastar y por las supuestas subidas por encima de la inflacion...

la gente se hace rica montando empresas, controlando el cotarro y manejando buen flujo de cash... y se hacen asquerosamente poderosos pisando o matando gente y quedándose con los activos y empresas estratégicas. Así es como las familias poderosas lo son aún hoy día


Meter los ahorros de un remero a la bolsa jamás sacará de pobre, es más fácil hacer dinero con los pisos que con la bolsa por las hipotecas y mayor generación de FCF para tu bolsillo


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (28 Nov 2022)

stuka dijo:


> JAJAJAJA....¿Así que ese es el secreto de los juden para ser ricos y dominar el mundo, oráculo?....JAJAJAJAJA.....



Lo de los judíos es otro nivel, para bien o para mal, tienen como mandato religioso el combo ganador, desde pequeños (a los dos años) les enseñan que tienen obligación de destinar un 10% al ahorro, un 20% a la inversión, un 10% para la comunidad, y la enseñanza del conocimiento como mandato, mas que como educación,

esta mal visto que un judío trabaje para otros, así que si lo hace es algo temporal , aprenderá de tu negocio y será tu próxima competencia, si un judio monta un negocio ,el resto de judíos deben comprar en su negocio para apoyarle , las típicas reuniones judias son en la practica una potente herramienta de contactos empresariales, se prestan habitualmente dinero entre ellos, es complicado competir con eso

en españa a nivel de inversión, es mas una tercera división, donde se busca mas el ingreso pasivo que cualquier otra cuestión de emprendimiento (tampoco es que España sea precisamente el mejor sitio para emprender nada).


----------



## frankie83 (28 Nov 2022)

Según tú el 90% son no-sabios. Puede ser, pero me inclino a pensar que no es así.

te doy una sugerencia, te puedes cambiar de trabajo en caso de necesitarlo


----------



## TomásPlatz (28 Nov 2022)

EL MOMENTO ES AHORA GILIPOLLASS

VIVIDDD

@ATARAXIO


----------



## Mr. Sandman (28 Nov 2022)

Yo empecé para dejárselo a mi hija.


----------



## calzonazos (28 Nov 2022)

Aqui hemos dejado pasar una oportunidad que no se da en DECADAS que fue invertir 10000 euros en bitcoin cuando valia 90 dolares y ya no te digo vender en 60000 que eso ya es hilar fino sino vender una gran parte en 15000 y el resto en 40000 y ya con eso solucionada la vida, DECISIONES asi de claro es ESTA PUTA MIERDA DE VIDA


----------



## Latigo (28 Nov 2022)

A mi la bolsa me cambio la vida. Invertí 2 millones de pesetas en el año 95 y los convertí en 12 millones 5 años después, lo que me permitió estudiar una carrera universitaria, la inversión de bolsa es algo que si lo sabes gestionar te pueden dar muchas alegrías. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Burrocracia (28 Nov 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> Lo de los judíos es otro nivel, para bien o para mal, tienen como mandato religioso el combo ganador, desde pequeños (a los dos años) les enseñan que tienen obligación de destinar un 10% al ahorro, un 20% a la inversión, un 10% para la comunidad, y la enseñanza del conocimiento como mandato, mas que como educación,
> 
> esta mal visto que un judío trabaje para otros, así que si lo hace es algo temporal , aprenderá de tu negocio y será tu próxima competencia, si un judio monta un negocio ,el resto de judíos deben comprar en su negocio para apoyarle , las típicas reuniones judias son en la practica una potente herramienta de contactos empresariales, se prestan habitualmente dinero entre ellos, es complicado competir con eso
> 
> en españa a nivel de inversión, es mas una tercera división, donde se busca mas el ingreso pasivo que cualquier otra cuestión de emprendimiento (tampoco es que España sea precisamente el mejor sitio para emprender nada).



Pero esa "filosofía tipicamente judía " es muy parecida a la de los gallegos emigrantes en América o a la de los chinos en España desde hace 40 años ...o mil ejemplos parecidos no ? Españoles en Suíza ,Alemania, Francia en los 60 ...


----------



## stuka (28 Nov 2022)

Michael Burry CDO dijo:


> Irrelevante ni de putísima coña.
> El dinero solo no da felicidad, tener 20000000€ parados sin hacer nada no te da la felicidad.
> El dinero no da la felicidad, solo es un medio para conseguir la felicidad, desde libertad, viajes, coches, casas, mujeres...
> Primero hay que admitir que somos unos muertos de hambre pero que estamos dispuestos a hacer algo para cambiarlo (si eres feo será más fácil ya que te van a tratar mal y así te motivas).
> ...




Díselo a este:




ANTES:




DESPUÉS:


----------



## stuka (28 Nov 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Yo me conformaria con las muñecas sex doll. No creo que esos proyectos de ciencia ficción vayan muy lejos en 30 años. El metaverso da pena y el oculus solo sirve para ver porno en vr. En los 80 ya creían que tendríamos androides y los coches volarían, y nada de eso, los cambios en realidad van mas despacio




Y tan despacio...Los Ferraris voladores serán para los ricos.


----------



## stuka (28 Nov 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> En realidad con un fondo indexado no tienes que estar pendiente de nada. Si miras la rentabilidad del S&P 500 o el MSCI world a lo largo de décadas comparada con una inversión en vivienda se ve claramente cual fue la inversión ganadora. Aquí se pueden hacer discusiones que no van a ninguna parte pero los números no engañan. ¿Podría eso cambiar? si, pero no es muy probable. La inversión en vivienda está bien si se tiene un gran capital pero habría que pensarse muy bien la operación y no me jugaría todo en eso. Mejor estar invertido en algo líquido y diversificado que te convierte en partícipe de algo real (las empresas que hay detrás) aunque para nosotros solo sean números.
> 
> 
> Eso solo con chortina bien apretada








Puedes estar en lateral o bajista MUUUUUUUCHO tiempo, inflación aparte.

Esta anomalía de más de una década imprimiendo como locos puede estar acabando y se estudiará como el tema de los tulipanes.

Sólo los amos saben qué quieren hacer.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Nov 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> EL MOMENTO ES AHORA GILIPOLLASS
> 
> VIVIDDD
> 
> @ATARAXIO



Yo siempre fui muy ahorrador . No sé si es una condición genética o fruto de las primeras experiencias en la vida. Ya que un hermano de mi padre, que murió este año, siempre fue extremadamente tacaño y acumuló una gran fortuna. 

Fue un gran ejemplo de vida para no vivir como él. Otros ahora bailan sobre su tumba para disfrutar lo que él no gastó. Se creía inmortal. Todos nos creemos inmortales y esa es la base del problema. Heredamos esta cosmovisión de la civilización egipcia. De hecho los faraones se llevaban sus riquezas a la pirámide ante la negación de la realidad, de que la vida se acaba. 

Mi hermano mayor siendo niños él era muy gastón, él nunca tenía dinero y yo lo ahorraba todo. A pesar de que a él le daban mucho más para sus gastos algo que nunca entendí pues eran los mismos. Era una diferencia que mis padres querían remarcar por ser el primogénito. 
Él siempre fue el privilegiado en todo y nunca tuvo necesidad de nada pues le daban todo lo que pedía.

Pronto me di cuenta que tenía que ser autosuficiente y hacer mis cálculos cuando quería comprar algo. Busqué formas de ganar dinero y sobre todo de resolver sin necesidad de gastarlo. El dinero acumulado me lo robaba mi hermano que siempre encontraba el escondite. Lo que ahora son los bancos y los productos bancarios. Por mucho que le llorase a mi madre, ella siempre lo defendió . Es hoy el día que sigue siendo su preferido.

Tus pensamientos y conjeturas acaban formando tu personalidad y luego no tiene vuelta atrás. Para cambiar, tienes que hacer un borrado de lo anterior y eso duele porque entre otras cosas concluyes que te has equivocado.

NO HAY NADA MÁS ABSURDO EN LA VIDA, QUE USAR EL EXCEDENTE DE DINERO PARA INTENTAR TENER UN EXCEDENTE MAYOR Y AUMENTAR ASÍ EL PROBLEMA. 

El dinero es un poder para hacer cosas en la vida, mientras vives. 

Cualquier otra cosa es riqueza imaginaria mientras vives como un miserable.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Nov 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> EL MOMENTO ES AHORA GILIPOLLASS
> 
> VIVIDDD
> 
> @ATARAXIO



Intentando investigar de donde proviene la actitud ahorradora o consumidora ( HAYEK/KEYNES), intuyo que son los genes de los cazadores/recolectores ( los actuales comunistas ) contra los agricultores y pastores ( los ahorradores ).

Cuando se acababa la caza o no encontraban comida, los cazadores acostumbrados al uso de las armas, atacaban a los agricultores y pastores robándoles sus cosechas y matando sus ovejas. El festín duraba poco y si habían matado también a los agricultores o habían huido, se quedaban sin la gallina de los huevos de oro y al poco tiempo tenían que atacar a otro poblado destruyendo todo por donde pasaban.

Encontraron una fórmula que dura hasta hoy : el impuesto revolucionario ( hacienda ) que consiste en obligar a los productores a darles parte de sus cosechas y de esa manera les dejan seguir vivos . La contraprestación que hacía ETA de no meter bombas si les pagaban. Ahora ya no necesitan ese chantaje puesto que reciben mucho más del erario público. 

Y como ETA todos los demás que han creado un entramado mafioso para vivir del trabajo ajeno. 

La clave está en hacer creer a quienes trabajan, que sus recursos están mejor gestionados en sus bolsillos y mientras ellos los disfrutan, a los tontos les entregan ilusión.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Nov 2022)

AMANCIO ORTEGA, siendo uno de los hombres más ricos del mundo y de la historia, su vida transcurre como la de cualquier jubilado con una pensión mínima.

Lo poco que deja ver de su vida privada es que le gusta la austeridad y sin duda está más preocupado de su salud, que de sus multimillonarias inversiones.

Seguro que lo que más feliz le hace en la vida, es poder dormir bien por la noche o permitirse una buena siesta después de comer sin que nadie le moleste. TODO LO DEMÁS SOBRA.

ES RIQUEZA IMAGINARIA.

La trampa que le hacen a la mayoría de los viejos, es hacerles creer que vivirán eternamente y posponen para un futuro incierto el disfrute de la vida que ya no es posible porque ya pasó.

Para que la población acepte sumisa que le roben la mitad de lo que genera en impuestos , que equivale a 6 meses al año de su vida, les presentan como cebo las pensiones de los viejos , como en las estafas piramidales las ganancias de los ganchos.

Lo que ocultan es que del casi medio millón de muertos que hay en España cada año, una proporción enorme se muere a partir de los 65 años, a veces justo el día de la jubilación. Y otro porcentaje estará tan cascado y con tantos achaques, que se gastará su ahorros en sobrevivir y esperar la muerte entre médicos y hospitales.

Si alguien me da pena de toda esta trama, es el economista Gay de Liébana, que se pasó la puta vida hablando de pensiones, y no llegó a cobrar ni un día.

Si tú quieres saber el valor de la vida, solo recuerda que es un suceso breve y que no hay otra oportunidad.


*Muere el economista y divulgador José María Gay de Liébana a los 68 años*
El profesor y economista mediático, ha fallecido tras una larga enfermedad




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Maradono (28 Nov 2022)

Yo el principal valor que le veo a tener mucho dinero es para sufrir menos cuando se rompe algo: Si tengo mucho dinero, pienso, puff ahora tengo que ir a comprar otro. Si tengo poco dinero me jode muchísimo, lo paso realmente mal.

Aparte claro de para no depender de jefes.


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Nov 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> yo voy 100% a la bolsa



La escorai subnormal como tu sois los responsables de que nada jamas vaya a cambiar, sino que estemos ya condenados


----------



## BigJoe (28 Nov 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> El interés compuesto no empieza a pegar duro hasta pasados 30 años. Dentro de 30 años si vivo seré un puto pollavieja de casi 60 años, y ya ni ganas voy a tener de gastarme el dinero de mis activos de mierda. Por contra si palmo lo disfrutará otro hijo de puta a mi costa o peor aún el gobierno se lo chupe todo.
> 
> El sistema financiero es una mierda satánica e hija de puta con su dinero fiduciario asqueroso y sucio y sus bolsas amañadas. Me cago en todo, se han montado un sistema hijo puta inflacionario que te jode la vida como no lo andes moviendo. ¿quien es el hijo puta que está insuflando dinero a la economía? ¿y quienes están absorbiendo toda esa pasta? ¿de que sirve el yate, la casa con piscina, o la puta premium mamapolla si eres un viejo ya de vuelta de la vida y en la edad en la que no hace tanto ya la gente se moría y no seguía alargando su agonía existencial?
> 
> ...



Mete tu dinero en un depósito que ofrezca renatbildiades superiores al 2.5 por ciento y deja de llorar

PD: No en bancos españoles claro que aquí te ofrecen el 0,05 y gracias


----------



## Galvani (28 Nov 2022)

Lo malo es que aunque ahorres es igual porque estas unos años sin trabajar y luego tienes que volver. Si me dices que lo haces con 60 años o cerca y luego te jubilas vale, pero antes te comes todo lo ahorrado.


----------



## BigJoe (28 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> En España puedes tener acciones de EEUU y ser rentista como un americano, el mercado de valores esta globalizado y con internet todo es posible.
> Os poneis vosotros mismos los limites.
> Y para empezar a dejar de ser pobres, teneis primero que reconocer que sois pobres, y vivir como un pobre, no comprar nada a credito, no jugar a la loteria, no votar, etc......., para en el futuro dejar de serlo.



En España no puedes accerder a los depositos de los bancos americanos, donde dan una rentabildiad del 4% para intervalos superiores a un año

Alli alguien que consigue tener 200k sin tocar, con cero riego, tiene un retorno de 8k anuales

Aqui tiene el Paquibex, los depositos paco con rentabiliaddes inferiores al a inflación o directamente con rentabilidades negativas en según que deposito.


----------



## noseburbuja (28 Nov 2022)

que no se te levante no significa q no disfrutes ni no te puedas correr , no vas a follar pero te la pueden chupar hasta q te corras


----------



## frankie83 (28 Nov 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> En España no puedes accerder a los depositos de los bancos americanos, donde dan una rentabildiad del 4% para intervalos superiores a un año
> 
> Alli alguien que consigue tener 200k sin tocar, con cero riego, tiene un retorno de 8k anuales
> 
> Aqui tiene el Paquibex, los depositos paco con rentabiliaddes inferiores al a inflación o directamente con rentabilidades negativas en según que deposito.



Pillate btp italianos que pagan hasta más que el 4


----------



## tracrium (28 Nov 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Se puede vivir de la bolsa? Haciendo operaciones semanalmente o mensualmente?
> A partir de cuánta pasta se puede sacar rendimiento?
> 
> Yo estuve tanteando sin tener idea, estuve analizando las fluctuaciones eciva sacando 50-150€ al mes, en el Brexit palme 3000€ y me acojoné. Invertí 15000€. No tengo ni idea de que hacer y paso de YouTube como hacen los criptofantasiosos



A largo plazo en indexados. Compra en las caídas y no lo saques. Es la estrategia que menos tiempo consume. No tienes que estar pendiente de noticias ni mierdas.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (28 Nov 2022)

Alguien tiene que empezar a ahorrar e invertir para que otros lo puedan disfrutar, esto es asi, y lleva bastante tiempo.
Distinto es que seas Warren Buffet o @gordinflas con tus rentabilidades br0tales.

Yo siempre he sido ahorrador, pero realmente cuando me he venido a meter en el mundo de la inversion de lleno ha sido cuando nacio mi primer hijo.
Cuando yo llegue a la jubilacion, en principio salvo quiebras, guerrazas o eventos locos, tendre:
- pension publica ( y no, no vivo en Hispanistan, asi que cuento con ella con relativa confianza )
- pension privada ( una buena tacada )
- Mi casa pagada
- Mis himbersiones

Pero hamijo, me habre pasado 4 decadas dandole al remo, y efectivamente tendre bastante dinero ( que ya no necesitare seguramente ).
Sin embargo, ese dinero puede representar para mis hijos no tener que remar o al menos remar de forma muy light.
Los que dicen que el dinero da la felicidad: no es cierto , pero la falta de dinero si que puede provocar infelicidad, penurias y calamidades.

Para mi el dinero no representa barcos y pvtas, para mi el dinero representa la independencia y la seguridad de que no las vas a pasar pvtas en la vida.
Unas rentas que te garantizan techo, comida y gastos basicos, ya son LA SALUD, y ademas, que una vez has alcanzado ese nivel ( pongamos 2M de Euros aprox), ya la bola crece a buena velocidad y tus ingresos anuales tambien lo haran.


*TL;DR : Ya que no nos podemos hacer ricos de golpe, lo que le da sentido a todo es tener hijos. Entonces el ahorro y la inversion tienen un proposito mas alla de ser el mas rico del cementerio.*


----------



## Ungaunga (28 Nov 2022)

El dinero no da la felicidad hasta que en la hempresa en la que estás anuncia un ERTE y de repente te apetece tomarte esos días de vacaciones sin preocupaciones por el alquiler/hipoteca y recibos varios.

O cuando te estás acercando a la fuck you money y ves a los jefes de otra manera, incluso con pena y compasión.

El látigo sabe diferente con un pastizal en el bolsillo.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (28 Nov 2022)

Lo importante, es que si esta idea no esta incluida en tu familia, lo este. Si tu no has tenido la suerte de que tus padres lo supieran, que lo supieran tus hijos.

Luego ves casos como el de un chaval que conoci, 22 años, trabajando para comprarse sus cosas desde los 18 en cosas mejores o peores inducido por sus padres (para comprarse ciclomotor, pagarse caprichos, fiestas...).. Ellos tenian contratado un fondo indexado al S&P500 desde que el era niño (no se exactamente desde que edad), para "ayudarle en la vida", haciendole aportaciones pequeñas cada mes que no les ocasionaba un gran perjuicio.

A los 21 años le entregan los beneficios de ese fondo, lo cual le permite comprarse un piso (un piso pequeño en zona alejada pero decente, tampoco era un pastizal). Yo cuando conoci a este chico ya llevaba invirtiendo unos años, pero hasta ese momento no habia sido consciente realmente de la diferencia que una cosa asi supone.

Ese chico tiene una ventaja inconmensurable con la mayoria de gente de su edad. Piso pagado a los 22, con hogar, medio de transporte y pudiendo disponer de la mayoria de su sueldo. De hecho, dejo su trabajo al poco de conocerlo porque ya habia aprendido lo que queria de ese trabajo y le pagaban muy poco.

¿Es la gente consciente de la ventaja económica que tiene?
¿Es la gente consciente de la ventaja para tener vivencias que tiene?
¿Es la gente consciente del aprendizaje que esto genera para el resto de su vida?
¿Es la gente consciente de que su "remar" no es el mismo que el "remar" de la mayoria?
...
Algo así, literalmente te da la opcion de disfrutar la vida en lugar de entrar en la rueda de la supervivencia, sufriendo por migajas. Es algo incluso bueno para la sociedad, generar gente con opciones, con ilusiones, no solo esclavos pendientes del siguiente sueldo.

Y no, sus padres no eran ricos. le metían 10.000 pesetas al mes de sus sueldos, posteriormente 100€, ese era su esfuerzo, pero claro, invertido, no en la cartilla o en un deposito.

Hacerlo no es difícil, hacerlo no cuesta esfuerzo...La gente no lo hace porque no lo sabe, no han visto estas diferencias. Todos quieren heredar, pero hay pocos que pueden.

No importa que sean tus hijos, tus sobrinos, tus nietos... hay que hacer esto por ellos. Si no haces por ellos lo que hubieras querido que alguien hiciera por ti los estas condenando a la rueda de la esclavitud.

Para los que no tuvimos esa suerte, es tarde para poder disfrutar y vivir esa juventud, pero mi aspiracion es vivir mis ultimos 30 35 años sin necesidad de trabajar. Comodamente. Sin lujos. Como yo quiera. No quiero trabajar a los 50 años, no quiero sufrir por un sueldo o por que mermen una pensión. Es a lo que aspiro, a eso y a que los mios puedan desarroyar su vida de una manera mas facil y positiva para ellos.


----------



## sada (28 Nov 2022)

tener cierta holgura te permite dejar de remar a los 45/50. De qué te sirve ganar so sé cuanto si asas 9 o 0 horas entre ir y venir al dia en el puto curro?
de nada.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (28 Nov 2022)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Pero esa "filosofía tipicamente judía " es muy parecida a la de los gallegos emigrantes en América o a la de los chinos en España desde hace 40 años ...o mil ejemplos parecidos no ? Españoles en Suíza ,Alemania, Francia en los 60 ...



No tiene nada que ver, una cosa es prosperar y otra muy distinta el potencial de una cultura financiera potente mezclada con religión, además inculcada desde pequeño y un entorno que te obliga a potenciarlo y a educarte con ese único objetivo.

quítale todo a los judíos y en 3 o 4 generaciones volverán a ser dueños de todo, lastima que no solo se conformen con eso, y necesiten organizarle la vida a los demás, volverán a meterse en problemas , ya sea a mano de blancos, negros, mestizos, o extraterrestres, el conocimiento y el dinero da poder, y el poder corrompe,

ya digo que nadie en el mundo tiene ese condicionante , los chinos es cierto que trabajan para ellos, seria absurdo que lo hicieran para otros 8 horas al dia, cuando están dispuestos a trabajar 16 horas diarias, 7 dias a la semana, y son pésimos aprendiendo otros idiomas, tengo chinos en el barrio que les cuesta horrores hablar español y llevan 15 años,


----------



## jaimegvr (28 Nov 2022)

Ahora vienen REBAJAS gracias a China.
A ir de compras esta semana.


----------



## BigJoe (28 Nov 2022)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Lo importante, es que si esta idea no esta incluida en tu familia, lo este. Si tu no has tenido la suerte de que tus padres lo supieran, que lo supieran tus hijos.
> 
> Luego ves casos como el de un chaval que conoci, 22 años, trabajando para comprarse sus cosas desde los 18 en cosas mejores o peores inducido por sus padres (para comprarse ciclomotor, pagarse caprichos, fiestas...).. Ellos tenian contratado un fondo indexado al S&P500 desde que el era niño (no se exactamente desde que edad), para "ayudarle en la vida", haciendole aportaciones pequeñas cada mes que no les ocasionaba un gran perjuicio.
> 
> ...



Soy un ignorante financiero en proceso de aprendizaje, me ha gustado tu comentario y tengo dos pregutnas que te pasarán una tontería, pero allá van.

¿Qué riesgo tiene invertir en un fondo indexado? Es decir, aportas digamos 100 euros al mes durante 10 años ¿Hay posibilidad de perderlo todo o incluso entrar en deuda?

¿Tu banco (BBVA, Santander, Caixa...) ofrece ese producto financiera (fondo indexado sp500) o tienes que ir a otras plataformas para contratarlo?


----------



## Michael Burry CDO (28 Nov 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Soy un ignorante financiero en proceso de aprendizaje, me ha gustado tu comentario y tengo dos pregutnas que te pasarán una tontería, pero allá van.
> 
> ¿Qué riesgo tiene invertir en un fondo indexado? Es decir, aportas digamos 100 euros al mes durante 10 años ¿Hay posibilidad de perderlo todo o incluso entrar en deuda?
> 
> ¿Tu banco (BBVA, Santander, Caixa...) ofrece ese producto financiera (fondo indexado sp500) o tienes que ir a otras plataformas para contratarlo?



En un indexado tienes el riesgo de que caiga el mercado al que este indexado, me explico:
El SP500 es un índice compuestos por las 500 empresas más grandes de USA.
Este índice siempre cae en crisis y corres el riesgo de que por ejemplo: USA o el dólar se vaya a la mierda.
Los bancos suelen ofrecer productos de bolsa pero suelen cobrar muchísimas comisiones, por eso la gente suele usar brokers online.
Lo de entrar en deuda solo puede pasar si te apalancas usando deudas (por ejemplo, pedir un préstamo para meterlo todo en algo) o usando derivados financieros con apalancamiento excesivo (te pueden aplicar un margin call)


----------



## Michael Burry CDO (28 Nov 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Soy un ignorante financiero en proceso de aprendizaje, me ha gustado tu comentario y tengo dos pregutnas que te pasarán una tontería, pero allá van.
> 
> ¿Qué riesgo tiene invertir en un fondo indexado? Es decir, aportas digamos 100 euros al mes durante 10 años ¿Hay posibilidad de perderlo todo o incluso entrar en deuda?
> 
> ¿Tu banco (BBVA, Santander, Caixa...) ofrece ese producto financiera (fondo indexado sp500) o tienes que ir a otras plataformas para contratarlo?



Yo investigaría sobre activos financieros y diversificaría en todo tipo de cosas, desde países, desde mercados, desde renta fija y variable...


----------



## IMPULSES (28 Nov 2022)

drstrangelove dijo:


> El interés compuesto es una pata, la otra es el ahorro masivo, quizás es lo que no entiendes...



Sin ahorro no hay interés ni simple ni compuesto... 
Dime tú con la inflación galopante que nos han metido, ¿ quién cojones ahorra?


----------



## Economista_paco (28 Nov 2022)

En mi opinión, se trata de mover el dinero que tengas ahorrado una vez cubras tus necesidades básicas y no básicas. Quiero decir, si te quieres comprar una moto, hazlo, si quieres salir a cenar, hazlo, no gastarte dinero que te sobra por decidir invertirlo a largo plazo me parece ridículo, a no ser que busques ahorrar por algún motivo concreto. También hay horizontes de inversión, igual tienes 30k € en el banco que puede que quieras utilizar en algún momento del futuro cercano para comprar una vivienda, en ese caso podrías comprar bonos a 2 años americanos con una rentabilidad de casi un 5%, no es mucho pero sabes que al menos obtendrás una rentabilidad interesante.


----------



## BigJoe (28 Nov 2022)

Michael Burry CDO dijo:


> En un indexado tienes el riesgo de que caiga el mercado al que este indexado, me explico:
> El SP500 es un índice compuestos por las 500 empresas más grandes de USA.
> Este índice siempre cae en crisis y corres el riesgo de que por ejemplo: USA o el dólar se vaya a la mierda.
> Los bancos suelen ofrecer productos de bolsa pero suelen cobrar muchísimas comisiones, por eso la gente suele usar brokers online.
> Lo de entrar en deuda solo puede pasar si te apalancas usando deudas (por ejemplo, pedir un préstamo para meterlo todo en algo) o usando derivados financieros con apalancamiento excesivo (te pueden aplicar un margin call)



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.

En su día indagué sobre como invertir en ETFs a través de Etoro (paso de hacerles publicidad, hay mil y puede que muchas mucho mejores que Etoro, es la que vi al inicio).

Sabría como elegir el ETF the Vanguard (VOO) y sabría dar orden de compra sin apalancamiento a largo plazo, para ahorrarme pérdidas potencialmente infinitas xD

Lo único que no tengo claro es como ingresar dinero periodicamente (ie: 50 euros al mes) sin cerar la operación ¿De casualidad sabes si es posibel, y como hacerlo? O sencillamente la gente cierra la operación y la vuelve abrir tras haber ingresado más dienro en la paltaforma?


----------



## Jonny Favourite (28 Nov 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Eres puramente subnormal, en todas las culturas es bien sabido que hay que ahorrar para la vejez pues no hay nada peor que ser viejo y pobre...



Es curioso lo que dices. En párvulos haciendo las legendarias caligrafias Rubio había una frase que se me quedó grabada para siempre:

"Ahorra para cuando seas viejo"

La vejez siempre fue fuente de indefension y pobreza. 

En cambio ahora los jubilados ganan más con su pensión que los jóvenes trabajando.

Creo que es algo antinatural e insostenible.


----------



## BigJoe (28 Nov 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Es curioso lo que dices. En párvulos haciendo las legendarias caligrafias Rubio había una frase que se me quedó grabada para siempre:
> 
> "Ahorra para cuando seas viejo"
> 
> ...



Leo tu comentario justo tras haber leído esta noticia:

*La pensión máxima superará los 3.000 euros mensuales por primera vez en la historia*

3.000 jodidos napalms al mes, ya me dirás tu qué porcentaje de la población gana eso (hablo de la poblacion general, no de los burbujos que eso se lo llevan en un día con una operación de ventas en corto)


----------



## calzonazos (28 Nov 2022)

Michael Burry CDO dijo:


> En un indexado tienes el riesgo de que caiga el mercado al que este indexado, me explico:
> El SP500 es un índice compuestos por las 500 empresas más grandes de USA.
> Este índice siempre cae en crisis y corres el riesgo de que por ejemplo: USA o el dólar se vaya a la mierda.
> Los bancos suelen ofrecer productos de bolsa pero suelen cobrar muchísimas comisiones, por eso la gente suele usar brokers online.
> Lo de entrar en deuda solo puede pasar si te apalancas usando deudas (por ejemplo, pedir un préstamo para meterlo todo en algo) o usando derivados financieros con apalancamiento excesivo (te pueden aplicar un margin call)



Pero para meterte en un indexado de sp500 no son minimo 100.000 euros? eso he visto en indexados que gestiona goldman sachs

Por favor un ejemplo practico de indexado que te pida yo que se un capital de 1000 euros gracias


----------



## Können (28 Nov 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> El interés compuesto no empieza a pegar duro hasta pasados 30 años. Dentro de 30 años si vivo seré un puto pollavieja de casi 60 años, y ya ni ganas voy a tener de gastarme el dinero de mis activos de mierda. Por contra si palmo lo disfrutará otro hijo de puta a mi costa o peor aún el gobierno se lo chupe todo.



¿Y entonces es mejor no invertir aunque tengas 40 tacos aunque comiences a esa edad? Yo creo que aunque cuanto antes mejor, nunca es tarde.

Si lo disfruta otro cuando palmes, eso da igual. Imagina que lo disfruta tu hijo con 20 tacos los 2 millones de euros que hereda y se los funde en menos de cinco años, será feliz con su piso comprado, algún cochazo y fiestas o viajes locos. ¿Pero da eso la felicidad? Te dura una semana. También es verdad que se lo lleva a la tumba. Pero también te vas a la tumba habiendo trabajado los últimos veinte años como un cabrón por cuatro duros ya que con 20 perdiste la cabeza y luego solo te queda una mierda de trabajo SMI.

La felicidad la da nuestra cabeza, si los que heredan no tienen la misma visión que tu, o no han aprendido a gestionar el patrimonio que reciben como regalo, ni sobre la importancia de unos valores humanos y disciplina que conducen a la riqueza, entonces quemarán la herencia pero no trascenderá porque se lo fundirán.

Los judíos son generalmente más acomodados o ricos porque han sabido transmitir de generación a generación entre otros valores, los valores del ahorro y la inversión, como un código divino. Y eso es una cultura que se crea dentro de la familia.

Cuando era más joven pensaba que sería mas feliz con un chaletazo, cochazo, puestazo en empresa o generando cash sano con mi pacopyme. Y un barquito en el Mediterráneo.
Pero ahora me la suda todo eso, si viene bienvenido, pero no es mi objetivo.
Preferiría tener una vida más sencilla y con tiempo libre para leer, pasear, cocinar, hacer calistenia a tope, familia, viajar, gestionar el patrimonio familiar, y aprovechar la efímera existencia que se nos concede.

Y en lo del gobierno es mas sencillo con dinero. Si hay dinero, puedes controlar la decisión del que te quiere joder en Hacienda o al político de turno. Si quiere ir por las buenas mejor, pero también tienes opción de pagar e ir por las malas. Pero sin pasta estás perdido.


----------



## jaimegvr (28 Nov 2022)

stuka dijo:


> JAJAJAJA....¿Así que ese es el secreto de los juden para ser ricos y dominar el mundo, oráculo?....JAJAJAJAJA.....



Pues si, ese es el secreto de los judios, ACUMULAR, ACUMULAR y ACUMULAr, hasta ser dueños de los medios de produccion y por ello tener a millones de esclavos produciendo tus productos y consumiendo tus productos.


----------



## Gnidlog (28 Nov 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> El interés compuesto no empieza a pegar duro hasta pasados 30 años. Dentro de 30 años si vivo seré un puto pollavieja de casi 60 años, y ya ni ganas voy a tener de gastarme el dinero de mis activos de mierda. Por contra si palmo lo disfrutará otro hijo de puta a mi costa o peor aún el gobierno se lo chupe todo.
> 
> El sistema financiero es una mierda satánica e hija de puta con su dinero fiduciario asqueroso y sucio y sus bolsas amañadas. Me cago en todo, se han montado un sistema hijo puta inflacionario que te jode la vida como no lo andes moviendo. ¿quien es el hijo puta que está insuflando dinero a la economía? ¿y quienes están absorbiendo toda esa pasta? ¿de que sirve el yate, la casa con piscina, o la puta premium mamapolla si eres un viejo ya de vuelta de la vida y en la edad en la que no hace tanto ya la gente se moría y no seguía alargando su agonía existencial?
> 
> ...



Si tienes tu propia empresa, puedes hacerte un préstamo a ti mismo y establecer un tipo de interés que debe ser como mínimo el euribor. Aunque lo usual que es lo pongas entre el 5% y el 10%, esos intereses lo declaras en tu renda pero lo usual que vas a pagar menos que la sociedad.

Los intreses los vuelves a poner en el negocio una vez has pagado. De esta manera conservas el patrimonio, sabes donde esta el dinero y en el momento que te tengas que retirar lo podrás hacer sin penalizar.


----------



## MATRIX MA K K (28 Nov 2022)

¿Los que ahorráis para la vejez no os acojona el hecho de que como ya tengáis ingresos el estado os recorte o directamente quite vuestra pensión?

Ya sabéis lo de la hormiga y la cigarra y cómo funciona este país masonito.

Solo de pensar en esa más que posible posibilidad se os tienen que subir los cojones a las orejas. Toda la vida rateando mientras ves a las cigarras fiestear para el día de mañana estar mejor que ellos y luego encontrarte que vas a estar igual pero habiendo perdido la juventud.


----------



## Economista_paco (28 Nov 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Jaja, te doy la respuesta breve: NO!!
> 
> la larga no la entenderías, pero en serio.. crees que uno puede ser feliz con dos millones cuando con 500mil no lo es?
> 
> y todo el tiempo invertido en enterarte de algo que no aporta nada a nivel personal? Dosmil euros los ganas trabajando en menos de un mes, con inversiones tengo que estar pendiente meses y encima arriesgarme a perder algo.. sabes qué? PASO, es una carrera que dejó a otros




Lo único que dices es que la gestión activa no es para ti. Hay otros productos financieros, o renta fija, que te puede llegar a ofrecer tu propio banco libre de riesgos (entendiendo que libre de riesgos 100% no hay nada, pero para que EEUU hiciera un default por ejemplo, tendrías preocupaciones mucho mayores). Con poco trabajo de investigación puedes encontrar fondos con un 2% de rentabilidad y olvidarte. 

Otra cosa es que asumas riesgos y gestiones tu cartera de forma activa, para mi eso te tiene que gustar y aportar algo a nivel personal, igual que hay personas que disfrutan pintando miniaturas o cambiando piezas de la moto.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (28 Nov 2022)

Sabias palabras.

Después de reflexionar sobre tus consejos, seguramente me vaya de putes esta semana, pero de las buenas, de las que le ponen ganas en la succión como si fueran a llegar a ministras.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (28 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Pues si, ese es el secreto de los judios, ACUMULAR, ACUMULAR y ACUMULAr, hasta ser dueños de los medios de produccion y por ello tener a millones de esclavos produciendo tus productos y consumiendo tus productos.



En realidad no, ellos ven muy mal la acumulacion , lo entienden como un desorden, el dinero se tiene que mover y generar mas dinero, tiran de generar negocios mas que de inversion pasiva (que también la usan), por eso digo que juegan en otra liga,

la inversión es un paso fundamental en el momento en el que el ahorro ya es absurdo, pero el emprendimiento eso ya es otro tema mucho mas jodido, y están formados ,orientados y adoctrinados para ello.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (28 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Y hacer dinero es cosa de varias generaciones, tu tienes que empezar,* luego tu hijo y tu nieto, hasta sacar a la familia de la pobreza* y ser ricos.
> Diras que no vas a perder tu vida por esto, que quieres disfrutar y que se jodan tus hijos y nietos, pues vale, tu familia nunca saldrá de la pobreza pensando así.
> 
> Sabeis por que los *judios son ricos*, porque hacen esto, generacion tras generacion, hasta que se convierten en los ptos amos.



De las generaciones actuales la mayoría no tendrá hijos, y la familia en España está totalmente rota, nadie dura casado más que unos pocos años. Lo que están consiguiendo es que solo se piense en si mismo. Y precisamente quién fomenta esto son esos que pones que hacen lo contrario.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (28 Nov 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Soy un ignorante financiero en proceso de aprendizaje, me ha gustado tu comentario y tengo dos pregutnas que te pasarán una tontería, pero allá van.
> 
> ¿Qué riesgo tiene invertir en un fondo indexado? Es decir, aportas digamos 100 euros al mes durante 10 años ¿Hay posibilidad de perderlo todo o incluso entrar en deuda?
> 
> ¿Tu banco (BBVA, Santander, Caixa...) ofrece ese producto financiera (fondo indexado sp500) o tienes que ir a otras plataformas para contratarlo?



Riesgo el que te han dicho, que baje su valor. ¿Importancia? La que quieras darle, si el S&P baja un 50% te aseguro que tu menor problema sera la perdida de esos 100€ al mes. Habran pasado 10 años, no te habras privado de nada y habiendo bajado el 50% tendras 6.000€ (calculo evidentemente no real)
Puedes verlo tambien como un ahorro, en lugar de como inversion, aunque si te preocupa muchoa rriesgar 100€, quiza esto no sea para ti.

Hay bancos que si los dan, otros no. Los bancos que tienen los suyos propios tienen mucha comision. Revisa si preferirias ETFs o Fondos, no son lo mismo tienen diferente normativa fiscal.




calzonazos dijo:


> Pero para meterte en un indexado de sp500 no son minimo 100.000 euros? eso he visto en indexados que gestiona goldman sachs
> 
> Por favor un ejemplo practico de indexado que te pida yo que se un capital de 1000 euros gracias



No tiene porque. En Openbank tienes varios de Amundi (en dolares, en euros) desde menos de 1€ y poca comision. Habra mas, pero es donde era mas facil mirarlo. En ING tienes otro, pero con comisionaza, y probablemente en tu banco haya alguno. sino lo mejor seria cuenta en vanguard, fidelity o amundi.



MATRIX MA K K dijo:


> ¿Los que ahorráis para la vejez no os acojona el hecho de que como ya tengáis ingresos el estado os recorte o directamente quite vuestra pensión?
> 
> Ya sabéis lo de la hormiga y la cigarra y cómo funciona este país masonito.
> 
> Solo de pensar en esa más que posible posibilidad se os tienen que subir los cojones a las orejas. Toda la vida rateando mientras ves a las cigarras fiestear para el día de mañana estar mejor que ellos y luego encontrarte que vas a estar igual pero habiendo perdido la juventud.



Yo cuento con que la pension integra de alguien que ha cotizado 35 años, sea de unos 200€, asi que imagina la confianza que tengo en mi futura pension. Y si cree que dejo de vivir bien o de disfrutar de la vida por lo que invierto mensualmente, pues vale, hagalo, pero es la peor excusa del mundo. Sobre todo si se habla de un sistema que no cuesta ningun esfuerzo economico.,



Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> De las generaciones actuales la mayoría no tendrá hijos, y la familia en España está totalmente rota, nadie dura casado más que unos pocos años. Lo que están consiguiendo es que solo se piense en si mismo. Y precisamente quién fomenta esto son esos que pones que hacen lo contrario.



Claro que quien fomenta que no se haga esto son los que lo hacen. Exactamente por la misma razon, quieren que los suyos partan con ventaja para cualquier cosa. ¿No lo querria todo el mundo?. Los que tienen, quieren que los suyos sean los que sigan teniendo en el futuro, ellos promueven lo mejor para los suyos y lo peor para los demas, asi los suyos tienen doble ventaja.


----------



## gordinflas (28 Nov 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> El interés compuesto no empieza a pegar duro hasta pasados 30 años. Dentro de 30 años si vivo seré un puto pollavieja de casi 60 años, y ya ni ganas voy a tener de gastarme el dinero de mis activos de mierda. Por contra si palmo lo disfrutará otro hijo de puta a mi costa o peor aún el gobierno se lo chupe todo.
> 
> El sistema financiero es una mierda satánica e hija de puta con su dinero fiduciario asqueroso y sucio y sus bolsas amañadas. Me cago en todo, se han montado un sistema hijo puta inflacionario que te jode la vida como no lo andes moviendo. ¿quien es el hijo puta que está insuflando dinero a la economía? ¿y quienes están absorbiendo toda esa pasta? ¿de que sirve el yate, la casa con piscina, o la puta premium mamapolla si eres un viejo ya de vuelta de la vida y en la edad en la que no hace tanto ya la gente se moría y no seguía alargando su agonía existencial?
> 
> ...



No tengo más de 40 tacos, pero ahorro justamente para que cuando llegue ese día dentro de 30 años y la estafa piramidal de las pensiones no me cubra poder vivir mis últimos años con dignidad. No hay nada peor que ser viejo y pobre. Viaja a algún país del este y mira como viven la gente mayor, con precios de país del segundo mundo y pensiones de país tercermundista. Gente no muy distinta a nosotros (al burbujo medio, se entiende, que la mentalidad de este agujero dista mucho de la mentalidad media de un país mediterráneo occidental), sin familia porque todos se han marchado a trabajar a países de la UE o porque la miseria del comunismo no les permitió tener descendencia. Luego entiendes los ratios de suicidio en esos países y entiendes por qué su esperanza de vida roza la edad de jubilación. Ya no me meto en países tercermundistas de verdad, eso es la muerte en vida.

Ah, y la libertad financiera es mentira. No eres nunca libre de jugar al juego del dinero, ni siendo la persona más rica del mundo. Liberarse de las reglas que rigen el mundo es mentira, liberarse de toda responsabilidad es mentira. Incluso si pudieses hacerlo tendrías que seguir pendiente de tu salud, tus relaciones personales, tus necesidades fisiológicas, tus inquietudes metafísicas, tu inevitable muerte. No puedes desconectar del mundo y pretender ser un neo-Buda iluminado. La vida es sufrimiento. Puedes seguir quejándote de ello mientras sigues remando o intentar liberarte de las cadenas y pasearte por la proa. Seguirás mareándote, tendrás que vigilar que nadie te tire por la borda y siempre tendrás la ansiedad de que llegue una tormenta que destruya el barco, pero mejor eso que estar en encadenado y remando.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (28 Nov 2022)

stuka dijo:


> -Hasta los años 90, había cierta proporción entre zulos y sueldo medio. Esos tiempos nunca volverán, porque es una necesidad política.
> 
> -Las inversiones en bolsa y derivados pueden acarrear décadas de líneas planas o bajistas (si sumas la inflación te pegas un tiro).
> 
> ...



Yo no he dicho que haya que quemarlo todo tampoco. Depende de las necesidades e intereses de cada uno. Pero si os hace feliz gastar la pasta, mejor ahora que esperar décadas a ver la bola crecer mientras se te pasa la vida. Encontrar el equilibrio


----------



## Infierno Existencial (28 Nov 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> Aqui hemos dejado pasar una oportunidad que no se da en DECADAS que fue invertir 10000 euros en bitcoin cuando valia 90 dolares y ya no te digo vender en 60000 que eso ya es hilar fino sino vender una gran parte en 15000 y el resto en 40000 y ya con eso solucionada la vida, DECISIONES asi de claro es ESTA PUTA MIERDA DE VIDA



De eso nunca hay que arrepentirse porque la mayoría no conocíamos eso. También podíamos ser ricos invirtiendo en acciones que no conocía ni su puta madre y ahora son top. Pero nadie podía predecir eso. En cambio el hecho de invertir sin mas si es algo que cuanto mas se retrase menos puedes esperar de ello. Es un juego de tiempo y estar metido décadas. Ojalá haber aprovechado toda la década de 2010 a 2019


----------



## Galvani (28 Nov 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Alguien tiene que empezar a ahorrar e invertir para que otros lo puedan disfrutar, esto es asi, y lleva bastante tiempo.
> Distinto es que seas Warren Buffet o @gordinflas con tus rentabilidades br0tales.
> 
> Yo siempre he sido ahorrador, pero realmente cuando me he venido a meter en el mundo de la inversion de lleno ha sido cuando nacio mi primer hijo.
> ...


----------



## Infierno Existencial (28 Nov 2022)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Lo importante, es que si esta idea no esta incluida en tu familia, lo este. Si tu no has tenido la suerte de que tus padres lo supieran, que lo supieran tus hijos.
> 
> Luego ves casos como el de un chaval que conoci, 22 años, trabajando para comprarse sus cosas desde los 18 en cosas mejores o peores inducido por sus padres (para comprarse ciclomotor, pagarse caprichos, fiestas...).. Ellos tenian contratado un fondo indexado al S&P500 desde que el era niño (no se exactamente desde que edad), para "ayudarle en la vida", haciendole aportaciones pequeñas cada mes que no les ocasionaba un gran perjuicio.
> 
> ...



Mi familia no tiene ni pajolera idea de inversiones ni jamás invirtieron en nada. Duele ver como han tenido sus ahorros muriendo en cuentas bancarias por décadas. Yo me di cuenta cuando empecé a trabajar y busqué en internet que podía hacer con ese dinero que me sobraba, y empecé a averiguar sobre los fondos indexados y todo eso. Ahora me doy cuenta del desperdicio que es tener un dinero fiduciario asqueroso que multiplican como les da la gana y cada vez vale menos. O lo inviertes o lo quemas, pero esos numeritos no pueden estar parados, poruqe la inflación no para nunca


----------



## Infierno Existencial (28 Nov 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
> 
> En su día indagué sobre como invertir en ETFs a través de Etoro (paso de hacerles publicidad, hay mil y puede que muchas mucho mejores que Etoro, es la que vi al inicio).
> 
> ...



El fondo indexado es fiscalmente mas beneficioso porque puedes transferir dinero de uno a otro sin pagar las comisiones por las ganancias. Por ejemplo ponle que en el futuro quieres transferir algo de un fondo de renta variable a renta fija porque eres mas mayor y quieres menos volatilidad. O incluso a un fondo monetario que es como tener el dinero parado pero sin terminar nunca de pagar esas comisiones que son desde un 19% sobre las ganancias o mucho mas según la cantidad ganada Y eso es dinero que pierdes y no sigue haciendo bola. Por eso prefiero el fondo indexado al etf.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (28 Nov 2022)

Können dijo:


> ¿Y entonces es mejor no invertir aunque tengas 40 tacos aunque comiences a esa edad? Yo creo que aunque cuanto antes mejor, nunca es tarde.
> 
> Si lo disfruta otro cuando palmes, eso da igual. Imagina que lo disfruta tu hijo con 20 tacos los 2 millones de euros que hereda y se los funde en menos de cinco años, será feliz con su piso comprado, algún cochazo y fiestas o viajes locos. ¿Pero da eso la felicidad? Te dura una semana. También es verdad que se lo lleva a la tumba. Pero también te vas a la tumba habiendo trabajado los últimos veinte años como un cabrón por cuatro duros ya que con 20 perdiste la cabeza y luego solo te queda una mierda de trabajo SMI.
> 
> ...



Es mejor invertir. Incluso siendo un viejo. El sistema está así montado y hay que moverlo o quema. Pero la diferencia de empezar antes o después es INMENSA. No sois conscientes de cuanto hasta que haces el cálculo estimando un porcentaje x, y ves que la riqueza buena te llega demasiado tarde para disfrutarla


----------



## Infierno Existencial (28 Nov 2022)

MATRIX MA K K dijo:


> ¿Los que ahorráis para la vejez no os acojona el hecho de que como ya tengáis ingresos el estado os recorte o directamente quite vuestra pensión?
> 
> Ya sabéis lo de la hormiga y la cigarra y cómo funciona este país masonito.
> 
> Solo de pensar en esa más que posible posibilidad se os tienen que subir los cojones a las orejas. Toda la vida rateando mientras ves a las cigarras fiestear para el día de mañana estar mejor que ellos y luego encontrarte que vas a estar igual pero habiendo perdido la juventud.



Yo ni contaría con la pensión. Me quedan mínimo 40 años y la langostada ya habrá quebrado el país 2 veces


----------



## Infierno Existencial (28 Nov 2022)

gordinflas dijo:


> No tengo más de 40 tacos, pero ahorro justamente para que cuando llegue ese día dentro de 30 años y la estafa piramidal de las pensiones no me cubra poder vivir mis últimos años con dignidad. No hay nada peor que ser viejo y pobre. Viaja a algún país del este y mira como viven la gente mayor, con precios de país del segundo mundo y pensiones de país tercermundista. Gente no muy distinta a nosotros (al burbujo medio, se entiende, que la mentalidad de este agujero dista mucho de la mentalidad media de un país mediterráneo occidental), sin familia porque todos se han marchado a trabajar a países de la UE o porque la miseria del comunismo no les permitió tener descendencia. Luego entiendes los ratios de suicidio en esos países y entiendes por qué su esperanza de vida roza la edad de jubilación. Ya no me meto en países tercermundistas de verdad, eso es la muerte en vida.
> 
> Ah, y la libertad financiera es mentira. No eres nunca libre de jugar al juego del dinero, ni siendo la persona más rica del mundo. Liberarse de las reglas que rigen el mundo es mentira, liberarse de toda responsabilidad es mentira. Incluso si pudieses hacerlo tendrías que seguir pendiente de tu salud, tus relaciones personales, tus necesidades fisiológicas, tus inquietudes metafísicas, tu inevitable muerte. No puedes desconectar del mundo y pretender ser un neo-Buda iluminado. La vida es sufrimiento. Puedes seguir quejándote de ello mientras sigues remando o intentar liberarte de las cadenas y pasearte por la proa. Seguirás mareándote, tendrás que vigilar que nadie te tire por la borda y siempre tendrás la ansiedad de que llegue una tormenta que destruya el barco, pero mejor eso que estar en encadenado y remando.



Buena reflexión. Yo ya ni cuento con la pensión. Siguiendo esta línea lo lógico sería que para entonces ya pudiera gastar menos de lo que rentan los activos. Pero la vida da muchas vueltas, quien sabe


----------



## frankie83 (28 Nov 2022)

Economista_paco dijo:


> Lo único que dices es que la gestión activa no es para ti. Hay otros productos financieros, o renta fija, que te puede llegar a ofrecer tu propio banco libre de riesgos (entendiendo que libre de riesgos 100% no hay nada, pero para que EEUU hiciera un default por ejemplo, tendrías preocupaciones mucho mayores). Con poco trabajo de investigación puedes encontrar fondos con un 2% de rentabilidad y olvidarte.
> 
> Otra cosa es que asumas riesgos y gestiones tu cartera de forma activa, para mi eso te tiene que gustar y aportar algo a nivel personal, igual que hay personas que disfrutan pintando miniaturas o cambiando piezas de la moto.



Me parece un pérdida de tiempo, una rentabilidad del 2%, qué quieres que te diga, hasta que no supere los 100mil ni las miro estas cosas, el tiempo también tiene un valor


----------



## frankie83 (28 Nov 2022)

Es que el dinero lo pierdes si lo guardas, si lo gastas no. En fin, no es periodo para ahorrar


----------



## MCC (28 Nov 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> Lo de los judíos es otro nivel, para bien o para mal, tienen como mandato religioso el combo ganador, desde pequeños (a los dos años) les enseñan que tienen obligación de destinar un 10% al ahorro, un 20% a la inversión, un 10% para la comunidad, y la enseñanza del conocimiento como mandato, mas que como educación,
> 
> esta mal visto que un judío trabaje para otros, así que si lo hace es algo temporal , aprenderá de tu negocio y será tu próxima competencia, si un judio monta un negocio ,el resto de judíos deben comprar en su negocio para apoyarle , las típicas reuniones judias son en la practica una potente herramienta de contactos empresariales, se prestan habitualmente dinero entre ellos, es complicado competir con eso
> 
> en españa a nivel de inversión, es mas una tercera división, donde se busca mas el ingreso pasivo que cualquier otra cuestión de emprendimiento (tampoco es que España sea precisamente el mejor sitio para emprender nada).



Shalom, gentil.

Que bien nos conoces.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (28 Nov 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> …



Me da hustec la razón.
Hustec tiene una cosa que le hace infeliz, que es tener que aguantar a hijosdepvta.

Con dinero ese motivo de infelicidad desaparece, pero no garantiza la felicidad.


----------



## MCC (28 Nov 2022)

¿Iphone, coches, cenas, viejecitos y ropita de maricón? 

Los goy sois tremendamente materialistas y ahí está la principal razón de vuestra infelicidad, aprended de los hijos de Israel cuya posesión más preciada es inmaterial y además no ocupa mucho espacio; El Conocimiento.


----------



## Galvani (28 Nov 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Me da hustec la razón.
> Hustec tiene una cosa que le hace infeliz, que es tener que aguantar a hijosdepvta.
> 
> Con dinero ese motivo de infelicidad desaparece, pero no garantiza la felicidad.



Me bastaría. Ya me buscaría algo.


----------



## Gauzon (29 Nov 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> El interés compuesto no empieza a pegar duro hasta pasados 30 años. Dentro de 30 años si vivo seré un puto pollavieja de casi 60 años, y ya ni ganas voy a tener de gastarme el dinero de mis activos de mierda. Por contra si palmo lo disfrutará otro hijo de puta a mi costa o peor aún el gobierno se lo chupe todo.
> 
> El sistema financiero es una mierda satánica e hija de puta con su dinero fiduciario asqueroso y sucio y sus bolsas amañadas. Me cago en todo, se han montado un sistema hijo puta inflacionario que te jode la vida como no lo andes moviendo. ¿quien es el hijo puta que está insuflando dinero a la economía? ¿y quienes están absorbiendo toda esa pasta? ¿de que sirve el yate, la casa con piscina, o la puta premium mamapolla si eres un viejo ya de vuelta de la vida y en la edad en la que no hace tanto ya la gente se moría y no seguía alargando su agonía existencial?
> 
> ...



Cuando lleves unos pocos de años cotizados y sepas de qué va la vida se te va a quitar mucha tontería.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (29 Nov 2022)

Gauzon dijo:


> Cuando lleves unos pocos de años cotizados y sepas de qué va la vida se te va a quitar mucha tontería.



Ahora prefiero trabajar que rascarme la polla todo el día. Asi que no me hagas reir, "el que sabe de la vida", eres otro cuñao de mierda


----------



## frankie83 (29 Nov 2022)

Al menos le das un uso


----------



## Gauzon (29 Nov 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Ahora prefiero trabajar que rascarme la polla todo el día. Asi que no me hagas reir, "el que sabe de la vida", eres otro cuñao de mierda



Tu mismo reconoces tus carencias sexuales, con 30 años deberías de estar dándole al aparato como un loco y no preocupándote si se te va a levantar a los 60. Deja de decir tantas gilipolleces.


----------



## Michael Burry CDO (30 Nov 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
> 
> En su día indagué sobre como invertir en ETFs a través de Etoro (paso de hacerles publicidad, hay mil y puede que muchas mucho mejores que Etoro, es la que vi al inicio).
> 
> ...



En etoro creo que no puedes, por lo menos en el móvil. Tendrás que meterle 50€ todos los meses.


----------



## Galvani (1 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Ahora prefiero trabajar que rascarme la polla todo el día. Asi que no me hagas reir, "el que sabe de la vida", eres otro cuñao de mierda



No se qué trabajos tenéis algunos. Igual llevas muy poco currado. Si yo tuviese paguita iba a aguantar mierdas en el trabajo su puta madre. Porque sí, en el trabajo ves lo peor de la gente.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (1 Dic 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> No se qué trabajos tenéis algunos. Igual llevas muy poco currado. Si yo tuviese paguita iba a aguantar mierdas en el trabajo su puta madre. Porque sí, en el trabajo ves lo peor de la gente.



Yo trabajo desde mi habitación y mientras tecleo la madre de alguno de aquí por debajo me está chupando la polla. Así se hace mas llevadero


----------



## TomásPlatz (1 Dic 2022)

Yo no quiero llegar a viejo. 


PARA QUE COJONES QUIERES LLEGAR A VIEJO?


----------



## Klapaucius (1 Dic 2022)

A ver, las inversiones son para asegurarte una jubilación. De joven tienes que sacar adelante tus negocios para disfrutar de tu vitalidad mientras generas cash sano, y el excedente lo inviertes.


----------



## teperico (2 Dic 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Yo no quiero llegar a viejo.
> 
> 
> PARA QUE COJONES QUIERES LLEGAR A VIEJO?



Pues es lo que hay. Ya te puedes hacer a la idea.


----------



## TomásPlatz (2 Dic 2022)

teperico dijo:


> Pues es lo que hay. Ya te puedes hacer a la idea.



No quiero llegar a viejo. 

Ya me he buscado una asesora de imagen para que me ayude a quitarme años de encima, mejorar vestimenta etc. Con eso, el gimnasio, y tal.....

un poco de hormona de crecimiento para mejorar la piel y como el puto MIKE O HEARN


----------



## teperico (2 Dic 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> No quiero llegar a viejo.
> 
> Ya me he buscado una asesora de imagen para que me ayude a quitarme años de encima, mejorar vestimenta etc. Con eso, el gimnasio, y tal.....
> 
> un poco de hormona de crecimiento para mejorar la piel y como el puto MIKE O HEARN



Pero vamos a ver...se puede tener 70-80 años y parecer uno de 30-40? Diría que no... Por mucha asesora de imagen que tengas.

El O HEARN tiene 53 tacos. Ya verás dentro de 10 o 20 años como está... Por no decir que el corazón no distingue entre musculatura y grasa. Tanto músculo jode el corazón al aumentar el peso.


----------



## bladu (3 Dic 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Si tienes tu propia empresa, puedes hacerte un préstamo a ti mismo y establecer un tipo de interés que debe ser como mínimo el euribor. Aunque lo usual que es lo pongas entre el 5% y el 10%, esos intereses lo declaras en tu renda pero lo usual que vas a pagar menos que la sociedad.
> 
> Los intreses los vuelves a poner en el negocio una vez has pagado. De esta manera conservas el patrimonio, sabes donde esta el dinero y en el momento que te tengas que retirar lo podrás hacer sin penalizar.



Muy interesante @Gnidlog . Se debería de crear un hilo con consejos de este tipo de temática de elusion fiscal.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Yo siempre fui muy ahorrador . No sé si es una condición genética o fruto de las primeras experiencias en la vida. Ya que un hermano de mi padre, que murió este año, siempre fue extremadamente tacaño y acumuló una gran fortuna.
> 
> Fue un gran ejemplo de vida para no vivir como él. Otros ahora bailan sobre su tumba para disfrutar lo que él no gastó. Se creía inmortal. Todos nos creemos inmortales y esa es la base del problema. Heredamos esta cosmovisión de la civilización egipcia. De hecho los faraones se llevaban sus riquezas a la pirámide ante la negación de la realidad, de que la vida se acaba.
> 
> ...




El sistema corrupto y esclavista en el que vivimos, oculta a la población la sabiduría del budismo porque necesita gente ignorante.
Hacen creer a la gente que la vida es el acúmulo de cosas cuando realmente " NO ES LO QUE TENEMOS SINO LO QUE DISFRUTAMOS LO QUE CONSTITUYE NUESTRA ABUNDANCIA ".

Para que se entienda, ¿ de qué le sirve a Amancio Ortega todos sus miles de millones si tiene los días contados ? su máxima aspiración es poder dormir por la noche o no tener dolores de los achaques propios de la vejez. ¿ para qué quiere tener 10 casas si solo puede estar en una ?

Cuanto más tienes, más distraes y preocupas tu mente.

*Sutra 10: En un bosque vacío AÚN ESTANDO EN UN BOSQUE VACÍO ÉL ENCUENTRA DISFRUTE PORQUE NO DESEA NADA. (BUDA).

Debes perseguir la libertad, ese estado de conciencia libre de todo deseo, no encadenado a ningún deseo, no presa de ninguna avaricia. Debes llegar al estado de no-mente, esa vaciedad positiva, libre, espaciosa, ilimitada. Si llegas a ella, disfrutarás. Vaciar tu mente es equivalente a ir vaciando una habitación: mientras más muebles saques, más espaciosa te parecerá.*

Ocupan la mente de la población con patrañas irrelevantes haciendo creer que eso son conocimientos. De hecho lo que se enseña en los colegios no sirve para nada. El colegio es una forma criminal de someter a los niños para acostumbrarlos a la jornada laboral manteniéndolos sentados durante toda su vida. Soportando a una figura de poder ( el jefe ) y a compañeros insoportables.

- los exámenes son un método de estrés como golpear a los animales que se pretende domar. No tiene nada que ver con el estímulo para el aprendizaje ni la competitividad . Es evidente que no aprenden nada porque hablas con un adolescente de 15 años y no tiene ni puta idea de nada.
Esto se ve más claramente por ejemplo en el aprendizaje de un idioma extranjero. Mientras un niño de 3 años ya habla perfectamente su idioma materno y se comunica, un universitario que lleve toda la vida " aprendiendo inglés " , no se podría comunicar con un niño inglés ni entendería una conversación trivial.
*
- la sabiduría es experiencia, no lo que te cuenten los demás . Se aprende haciendo, lo que nos cuenta un " profesor/domador " nos entra por un oído y no sale por otro inmediatamente. La experiencia aprendida en los niños es el sometimiento y una cadena imaginaria atados a la silla.

si no eres capaz de recordar los vídeos de tik tok que acabas de ver o volver a decir algo que acabas de escuchar, es que no has aprendido nada.








*




*Cuando Bertolucci convirtió en Buda a Keanu Reeves*
Antes de ser Neo, el actor de 'Matrix' llegó a un tipo más solemne de iluminación de manos del cineasta italiano en uno de los filmes más delirantes de los 90.
www.20minutos.es






*1993, Keanu Reeves y una insólita entrevista en la que nos habla sobre budismo*
Viaja en el tiempo a los noventa con tu novio favorito de Internet y una entrevista nostálgica de The Sound Issue de i-D.
i-d.vice.com


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (3 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El sistema corrupto y esclavista en el que vivimos, oculta a la población la sabiduría del budismo porque necesita gente ignorante.
> Hacen creer a la gente que la vida es el acúmulo de cosas cuando realmente " NO ES LO QUE TENEMOS SINO LO QUE DISFRUTAMOS LO QUE CONSTITUYE NUESTRA ABUNDANCIA ".
> 
> Para que se entienda, ¿ de qué le sirve a Amancio Ortega todos sus miles de millones si tiene los días contados ? su máxima aspiración es poder dormir por la noche o no tener dolores de los achaques propios de la vejez. ¿ para qué quiere tener 10 casas si solo puede estar en una ?
> ...



Para mi la clave esta en el equilibrio. Vivir como un miserable ahorrando hasta el último euro es un error. Pero también lo es gastarte todo y vivir a una nomina de la indigencia.

Tener ahorros e inversiones te da libertad. No dependes siempre de tu jefe o no tienes que aceptar condiciones de trabajo demasiado duras.

Otro punto importante es aprender también a vivir con menos. El no necesitar grandes posesiones materiales para ser feliz.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Dic 2022)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> Para mi la clave esta en el equilibrio. Vivir como un miserable ahorrando hasta el último euro es un error. Pero también lo es gastarte todo y vivir a una nomina de la indigencia.
> 
> Tener ahorros e inversiones te da libertad. No dependes siempre de tu jefe o no tienes que aceptar condiciones de trabajo demasiado duras.
> 
> Otro punto importante es aprender también a vivir con menos. El no necesitar grandes posesiones materiales para ser feliz.




RIQUEZA IMAGINARIA :

Es todo ese patrimonio que el individuo suponía que era suyo pero que nunca llegó a usar y que sus herederos disfrutarán por él .
El tiempo que una persona pasa en su trabajo no es vida, es simplemente parte de un hardware o un mecanismo como un burro dando vuelta a una noria. 

El mayor fraude de esta simulación que nos han creado, es que la gente crea que es inmortal. De hecho se lo creen realmente, que después de muertos resucitan en el cielo !!! Una inconcebible absurdez que raya el delirio mental.

Si tu quieres saber el valor de la vida, solo recuerda que es un suceso breve.


----------



## biba ecuador (3 Dic 2022)

La clave es saber cuando vas a morir y eso nadie lo sabe...

A mi me dicen que muero en 2028 y quemo hasta el último céntimo y los herederos atxc


----------



## Infierno Existencial (3 Dic 2022)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> Para mi la clave esta en el equilibrio. Vivir como un miserable ahorrando hasta el último euro es un error. Pero también lo es gastarte todo y vivir a una nomina de la indigencia.
> 
> Tener ahorros e inversiones te da libertad. No dependes siempre de tu jefe o no tienes que aceptar condiciones de trabajo demasiado duras.
> 
> Otro punto importante es aprender también a vivir con menos. El no necesitar grandes posesiones materiales para ser feliz.



Tal como está montado el sistema, para los que inviertan (los demás ya son un caso perdido), cuanto mas joven mas valioso es cada euro porque es una renuncia mayor a futuro. Tiene mas sentido medir el gasto de jóven que de viejo, y la gente lo hace al revés, los jóvenes se compran coches caros y se meten en hipotecas y mierdas. La carrera de la rata


----------



## imbécil (3 Dic 2022)

El problema es cómo ves el tiempo y como gestionas la preferencia temporal. Hay gente que valora la seguridad y el capital que seas capaz de acumular equivale a esa seguridad. Hay otras personas que son muy presentistas y prefieren quemar capital hoy. Al final es que el valor del capital es eso, el valor que le das a tu tiempo.


----------



## BigJoe (3 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Es que el dinero lo pierdes si lo guardas, si lo gastas no. En fin, no es periodo para ahorrar



En Europa tienes depósitos con un 2.5 por ciento de rentabilidad (no en Hispañistán y su paquista sistema bancario)


----------



## TomásPlatz (3 Dic 2022)

teperico dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver...se puede tener 70-80 años y parecer uno de 30-40? Diría que no... Por mucha asesora de imagen que tengas.
> 
> El O HEARN tiene 53 tacos. Ya verás dentro de 10 o 20 años como está... Por no decir que el corazón no distingue entre musculatura y grasa. Tanto músculo jode el corazón al aumentar el peso.



esta claro que el momento es de los 18 a los 30. ES LA EPOCA DE JUVENTUD. PASADO ESO ESTAS MUERTO EN VIDA SOLO HAY DOLOR Y SUFRIMIENTO


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (3 Dic 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> esta claro que el momento es de los *18 a los 30*. ES LA EPOCA DE JUVENTUD. PASADO ESO ESTAS MUERTO EN VIDA SOLO HAY DOLOR Y SUFRIMIENTO



Si razón llevas, pero los 30 llegan rápido, y cuando llegan te sientes muertisimo en vida, eres demasiado joven para hacer cosas de viejo, y demasiado viejo para hacer cosas de joven, pero al final lo acabas aceptando, no queda otra,...


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (3 Dic 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> esta claro que el momento es de los 18 a los 30. ES LA EPOCA DE JUVENTUD. PASADO ESO ESTAS MUERTO EN VIDA SOLO HAY DOLOR Y SUFRIMIENTO



Yo creo que es más 23-35. A los 18 se es aún muy joven.


----------



## XRL (3 Dic 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Yo no quiero llegar a viejo.
> 
> 
> PARA QUE COJONES QUIERES LLEGAR A VIEJO?



para follarte putas de 40 años menos que tu xd con la pensión si tienes suerte de llegar,tener salud y todo funcione bien


----------



## Kovaliov (4 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> El interés compuesto no empieza a pegar duro hasta pasados 30 años. Dentro de 30 años si vivo seré un puto pollavieja de casi 60 años, y ya ni ganas voy a tener de gastarme el dinero de mis activos de mierda. Por contra si palmo lo disfrutará otro hijo de puta a mi costa o peor aún el gobierno se lo chupe todo.
> 
> El sistema financiero es una mierda satánica e hija de puta con su dinero fiduciario asqueroso y sucio y sus bolsas amañadas. Me cago en todo, se han montado un sistema hijo puta inflacionario que te jode la vida como no lo andes moviendo. ¿quien es el hijo puta que está insuflando dinero a la economía? ¿y quienes están absorbiendo toda esa pasta? ¿de que sirve el yate, la casa con piscina, o la puta premium mamapolla si eres un viejo ya de vuelta de la vida y en la edad en la que no hace tanto ya la gente se moría y no seguía alargando su agonía existencial?
> 
> ...



No te preocupes. Hay cosas peores. Por ejemplo :tener 60 años, estar a punto de levantarse para coger el coche de noche, con un frío que pela y lloviendo y hacer cuarenta km, para empezar a las ocho de la mañana una guardia de 24 horas en la que no se para de currar. Volver a casa a intentar dormir algo, pero primero dar de desayunar a tu madre demenciada que va a estar toda la mañana metiendo ruido con la TV a toda pastilla porque está sorda como una tapia. En la casa de al lado están en obras y llevan un mes machacando con el taladro. A las doce te tienes que levantar para hacer la comida a tu madre y dársela. Seguidamente recoger y fregar, una pequeña siesta y a las siete de la tarde, vuelta para otra guardia de doce horas. Así una semana seguida.

Sueldo bajo. Ninguna herencia. No familia, no mujeres ni ganas de soportar su cháchara tediosa y encima, viejas y feas. Ausencia de deseo sexual. Pocos ahorros. Jubilación a los 67, probablemente más. El gobierno amenazando con disminuir la jubilación, inflación, probable quiebra del país,conflictos sociales. Feminismo, sectas delirantes legislando aberraciones sin parar. NWO, plandemias...

Empiezan los achaques y de aquí a peor. Haciendo ejercicio te lesionas los brazos y no puedes hacer fuerza por el dolor. Sin pelo, cada día más feo. No te apetece salir a ningún lado porque no puedes dejar a tu madre sola. Nada de vida social. Tienes dos hermanas en la misma ciudad y no aparecen ni para para visitar a su madre.

Llevo invirtiendo 20 años y me da poco más que para impuestos. Veo los vídeos de los niñatos gurus de YouTube y me gustaría verlos a mi edad. Aunque no me hace falta. Ya sé cómo van a acabar.

A ver si te crees que todos los que invierten y trabajan duro se hacen ricos. La riqueza hay que tenerla de joven y sin trabajar. Trabajando no merece la pena.


----------



## Será en Octubre (4 Dic 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> No te preocupes. Hay cosas peores. Por ejemplo :tener 60 años, estar a punto de levantarse para coger el coche de noche, con un frío que pela y lloviendo y hacer cuarenta km, para empezar a las ocho de la mañana una guardia de 24 horas en la que no se para de currar. Volver a casa a intentar dormir algo, pero primero dar de desayunar a tu madre demenciada que va a estar toda la mañana metiendo ruido con la TV a toda pastilla porque está sorda como una tapia. En la casa de al lado están en obras y llevan un mes machacando con el taladro. A las doce te tienes que levantar para hacer la comida a tu madre y dársela. Seguidamente recoger y fregar, una pequeña siesta y a las siete de la tarde, vuelta para otra guardia de doce horas. Así una semana seguida.
> 
> Sueldo bajo. Ninguna herencia. No familia, no mujeres ni ganas de soportar su cháchara tediosa y encima, viejas y feas. Ausencia de deseo sexual. Pocos ahorros. Jubilación a los 67, probablemente más. El gobierno amenazando con disminuir la jubilación, inflación, probable quiebra del país,conflictos sociales. Feminismo, sectas delirantes legislando aberraciones sin parar. NWO, plandemias...
> 
> ...



Mis condolencias, amego.


----------



## TomBolillo (4 Dic 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> No te preocupes. Hay cosas peores. Por ejemplo :tener 60 años, estar a punto de levantarse para coger el coche de noche, con un frío que pela y lloviendo y hacer cuarenta km, para empezar a las ocho de la mañana una guardia de 24 horas en la que no se para de currar. Volver a casa a intentar dormir algo, pero primero dar de desayunar a tu madre demenciada que va a estar toda la mañana metiendo ruido con la TV a toda pastilla porque está sorda como una tapia. En la casa de al lado están en obras y llevan un mes machacando con el taladro. A las doce te tienes que levantar para hacer la comida a tu madre y dársela. Seguidamente recoger y fregar, una pequeña siesta y a las siete de la tarde, vuelta para otra guardia de doce horas. Así una semana seguida.
> 
> Sueldo bajo. Ninguna herencia. No familia, no mujeres ni ganas de soportar su cháchara tediosa y encima, viejas y feas. Ausencia de deseo sexual. Pocos ahorros. Jubilación a los 67, probablemente más. El gobierno amenazando con disminuir la jubilación, inflación, probable quiebra del país,conflictos sociales. Feminismo, sectas delirantes legislando aberraciones sin parar. NWO, plandemias...
> 
> ...



Joder @Kovaliov , ya había percibido cierto pesimismo en los mensajes que te he leído en otros hilos de este subforo y si esto que cuentas es verdad, quitas las ganas de vivir (e invertir)


----------



## Kovaliov (4 Dic 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Joder @Kovaliov , ya había percibido cierto pesimismo en los mensajes que te he leído en otros hilos de este subforo y si esto que cuentas es verdad, quitas las ganas de vivir (e invertir)



Hombre no. No querría que se tomase como una queja. Era nada más para ilustrar que hay gente que está peor y se enfrenta a lo que salga para seguir adelante. Odio el victimismo. Es repugnante y uno de los grandes males de nuestro tiempo. Muy peligroso desde el punto de vista psicológico y peor aún en lo político.

En la juventud hay que tener coraje y no pensar mucho en el futuro, salir a buscarse la vida y no parar. El vigor juvenil puede con todo. La vida da muchas vueltas.


Cada uno tiene que valorar su propia historia y condición. Y vivir el presente con las cartas que le den. No nos podemos comparar con nadie. Y hay que cumplir siempre con el deber. No pasarlo a otro para que haga lo que te corresponde a ti. Y cada día es una nueva oportunidad. Y saber que estamos en manos de la rueda de la fortuna, que un día nos encumbra y otros nos aplasta. Pero como dice milton en el paraíso perdido :

Mind is in its own life and for itself can make a heaven from hell and a hell from heaven.

La mente vive su propia vida y por si misma puede hacer del cielo un infierno y del infierno un cielo.

Más o menos.

Quizá no debería haber escrito ese post, pero es que me jode madrugar y más un domingo de invierno.

En cuanto a las inversiones, me voy a forrar con el subidón de la plata

Y el deseo sexual se arregla con una buena jabata. No viagra ni pollas


----------



## bladu (4 Dic 2022)

Grandes tu post @Kovaliov 

Muchas gracias por el aporte y ánimo jabato


----------



## TomásPlatz (4 Dic 2022)

XRL dijo:


> para follarte putas de 40 años menos que tu xd con la pensión si tienes suerte de llegar,tener salud y todo funcione bien



Las putas son felicidad cortoplacista.


----------



## Galvani (4 Dic 2022)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> Para mi la clave esta en el equilibrio. Vivir como un miserable ahorrando hasta el último euro es un error. Pero también lo es gastarte todo y vivir a una nomina de la indigencia.
> 
> Tener ahorros e inversiones te da libertad. No dependes siempre de tu jefe o no tienes que aceptar condiciones de trabajo demasiado duras.
> 
> Otro punto importante es aprender también a vivir con menos. El no necesitar grandes posesiones materiales para ser feliz.



Ahorros se van en nada, e inversiones... Hay que tener mucho para que te permita dejar el remo. Para un trabajador normal es casi imposible aunque no tenga hijos. A no ser que te metieses en los pisitos y tengas dos pagados y vivas de ello.


----------



## XRL (4 Dic 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Las putas son felicidad cortoplacista.



pues vete a aguantar a una charo a ver si te parece mejor xD


----------



## kurwo (4 Dic 2022)

La pregunta es qué te gusta de esta vida, y cuál es el nivel de dinero que necesitas para hacerlo.

No es una pregunta fácil, por lo menos para mí.

Por eso te meten en la cabeza el amasar y amasar dinero, y cuando te das cuenta, eres un viejo que no se te levanta la polla y no sabes qué hacer con la pasta.

Hay un video por ahí de un currante de hospitales de gente terminal y su mayor arrepentimiento suele ser haber trabajado mucho, no haber pasado suficiente tiempo con familiares o amigos, o no haber hecho de su vida lo que realmente quería hacer. A mi el denominador común que veo es el dinero, es lo que prostituye tu vida y la condiciona al punto de dedicarle prácticamente toda tu existencia.

edit: Los 5 arrepentimientos de la gente que está a punto de morir


----------



## kurwo (4 Dic 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> esta claro que el momento es de los 18 a los 30. ES LA EPOCA DE JUVENTUD. PASADO ESO ESTAS MUERTO EN VIDA SOLO HAY DOLOR Y SUFRIMIENTO



Yo tengo 30.
Me jodí la existencia (una forma de decirlo) a los 24 cuando empecé a trabajar en algo serio y a tener responsabilidades. Antes fui feliz y no tenía un chavo.

Físicamente estoy bastante mejor porque me cuido, tengo dinero que me gasto en mis cuidados y demás. Pero no sé disfrutar la vida como antes


----------



## Gnidlog (6 Dic 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Muy interesante @Gnidlog . Se debería de crear un hilo con consejos de este tipo de temática de elusion fiscal.



Yo este lo descubrí un poco por casualidad. Este "truco" lo analice a fondo con mi gestor, es legal mientras pagues el 18% de los intereses. No tengo claro si se puede hacer con un documento privado, el gestor quería un papel ante notario.

Otro tema es que ese dinero, esta dentro de la empresa en las mismas cuentas, de manera que creo que lo puedo pasar a los hijos sin problema (de esto no estoy seguro, lo tengo que hablar)

Realmente el dinero se hace con información

Hace un tiempo con el notario hablábamos sobre el tema de hacer dinero, yo le dije que hay gente que con un solo movimiento hace más dinero que tu trabajando todo el año. Y el dinero se hace con información, la informa la tiene el notario. Sonrisa lineal


----------



## Gusman (7 Dic 2022)

Te doy la razon. Y mas a día de hoy con tantos repentinados en torno a los 40...,..
Cada dia hay que pensar menos en la jubilación, pocos llegaremos/llegaran a ella y por el camino trataran de robarnos lo poco o mucho que tengamos. 
El que nada tiene nada puede perder. No tendras nada y seras feliz, porque si tienes algo trataré de robartelo por cualquier vía. AGENDA 2030


----------



## D_M (8 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Mi familia no tiene ni pajolera idea de inversiones ni jamás invirtieron en nada. Duele ver como han tenido sus ahorros muriendo en cuentas bancarias por décadas. Yo me di cuenta cuando empecé a trabajar y busqué en internet que podía hacer con ese dinero que me sobraba, y empecé a averiguar sobre los fondos indexados y todo eso. Ahora me doy cuenta del desperdicio que es tener un dinero fiduciario asqueroso que multiplican como les da la gana y cada vez vale menos. O lo inviertes o lo quemas, pero esos numeritos no pueden estar parados, poruqe la inflación no para nunca



Creo que pones a los fondos indexados como la panacea, la inversión que *de seguro* multiplicará tu dinero, cuando la realidad es que puedes acabar peor que tus padres que sólo ahorraban porque puedes acabar perdiendo dinero. Te recomiendo que te veas este vídeo, verás que los fondos indexados pueden hacerte perder dinero no importa lo largoplacista que seas (a partir del min 2:02):


----------



## Infierno Existencial (8 Dic 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Creo que pones a los fondos indexados como la panacea, la inversión que *de seguro* multiplicará tu dinero, cuando la realidad es que puedes acabar peor que tus padres que sólo ahorraban porque puedes acabar perdiendo dinero. Te recomiendo que te veas este vídeo, verás que los fondos indexados pueden hacerte perder dinero no importa lo largoplacista que seas (a partir del min 2:02):



No quiero escuchar a ese señor asustaviejas. Por ahora lo que crea que no voy a usar a corto plazo lo meto en un indexado porque me parece la mejor opción. Si se va todo a la mierda adelante, el dinero no me sirve para nada ya que estoy harto de todo.


----------



## tovarovsky (8 Dic 2022)

Jóbenos de 25 soñando con llegar a viejos apestando con su golor a polla, con cuentas llenas de dinero ficticio que no es suyo y que ni siquiera podrán disfrutar. Vuestra vida es y será una puta basura!! Hay que erradicaros como a plaga de chinches!


----------



## Infierno Existencial (8 Dic 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Jóbenos de 25 soñando con llegar a viejos apestando con su golor a polla, con cuentas llenas de dinero ficticio que no es suyo y que ni siquiera podrán disfrutar. Vuestra vida es y será una puta basura!!



algo mas que añadir despreciable rata?


----------



## tovarovsky (8 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> algo mas que añadir despreciable rata?



Sois basura humana mkultralizada durante años en esos barracones para cerdos llamados centros de enseñanza y universidades. No sabeis hacer la O con un canuto. Os han destruyido y pululais por este planeta como zombis consumiendo y malgastando recursos necesarios para los que fifen sin planteamientos ridículos como los vuestros. Habeis fenecido ya.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (8 Dic 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Sois basura humana mkultralizada durante años en esos barracones para cerdos llamados centros de enseñanza y universidades. No sabeis hacer la O con un canuto. Os han destruyido y pululais por este planeta como zombis consumiendo y malgastando recursos necesarios para los que fifen sin planteamientos ridículos como los vuestros. Habeis fenecido ya.



o_o


----------



## D_M (8 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> No quiero escuchar a ese señor asustaviejas. Por ahora lo que crea que no voy a usar a corto plazo lo meto en un indexado porque me parece la mejor opción. Si se va todo a la mierda adelante, el dinero no me sirve para nada ya que estoy harto de todo.



Ok macho, si te da igual perder tu dinero y crees que Pablo Gil es un asustaviejas pues allá tú, a mi no me da igual perder mi dinero ni estoy harto de todo, yo quiero intentar vivir una vida feliz, experimentar cosas, y creía que tu también y que por ello abriste este hilo, pero bueno.

El vídeo de Pablo Gil no hace más que mostrarte datos concretos sobre la realidad de los indices y las creencias erroneas que la mayoría tiene sobre ellos, si no quieres aceptar los datos y te enfadas con Pablo Gil por desconectarte de cuajo de la matrix pues eso ya es otra cosa.


----------



## tovarovsky (8 Dic 2022)

Chapoteais como gorrinos contrahechos creyendo que os llevareis algo en el juego creado por los de siempre. Vosotros sois considerados animales goyinos sacrificables en el entorno de los creadores de vuestra realidad. Antes o después vuestro esfuerzo será arrebatado por listillos que se esconden bajo seudónimos como "Yamagochi o Satochi sakamocos" y otros elementos de nabo desollao que se tronchan de risa de vuestra candidez mientras juegan al golf en el club privado de Guarrifornia Florida o Bahamas y vuelan en Gulfstream G650. Ellos crean juegos virtuales económicos para sabllear a goyinos atrevidos que juegan a ser nuevos minollarios. Antes o después os reventarán esos cascarones donde guardais procelosamente esos blandiblups MKultralizados a los que llamais "celebro" No espabilareis nunca pues ellos tienen la llave para hechizaros a traves de su control de los mass mierdas y del entretenimiento agilipollamiento. No teneis idea en que manos estais dejando vuestro esfuerzo vital.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (8 Dic 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Ok macho, si te da igual perder tu dinero y crees que Pablo Gil es un asustaviejas pues allá tú, a mi no me da igual perder mi dinero ni estoy harto de todo, yo quiero intentar vivir una vida feliz, experimentar cosas, y creía que tu también y que por ello abriste este hilo, pero bueno.
> 
> El vídeo de Pablo Gil no hace más que mostrarte datos concretos sobre la realidad de los indices y las creencias erroneas que la mayoría tiene sobre ellos, si no quieres aceptar los datos y te enfadas con Pablo Gil por desconectarte de cuajo de la matrix pues eso ya es otra cosa.



Es que no me trago a Pablo Gil, se nota que es un agorero. Ni él ni nadie saben hacia donde se mueven los índices. Dentro de 10 años podríamos estar en pérdidas con un fondo indexado, pero es poco probable. Dentro de 20 años también, pero es muy poco probable. Esto se trata de probabilidades, no de adivinar el futuro. Si alguna vez necesitara echar mano de ese dinero o echo mano porque me de la gana y estoy en pérdida pues mala suerte, cada uno que haga lo que crea conveniente.

A mi no me hace ilusión ni gastar ese dinero, ni gastarlo cuando sea un viejo y haya rentado (supuestamente). Mi vida va a ser una puta mierda con y sin dinero, no he notado ninguna diferencia en ese sentido. El trabajo lo que me ha dado es una distracción mental y un impulso para levantarme por la mañana, pero el dinero que gano no me aporta felicidad, ni tranquilidad, ni placer. Probablemente sería mas feliz trabajando explotado en algo que demande físicamente a cambio de un puto bocata y así hasta que reviente. Una mente enferma no sufre por trabajar, sufre cuando tiene tiempo para pensar. 

Estos últimos meses he estado leyendo sobre economía y sobre dinero pero quizás es momento de que empiece a buscar otros temas de interés. Ahora ya tengo claro donde quiero tener ese dinero invertido, tengo claro que el dinero no me aporta ninguna felicidad y que ahorrar obsesivamente es estúpido. Gastaré lo que necesite sin pensarlo dos veces y lo que no quedará invertido en un fondo indexado o en forma de ahorro, pero ya no tiene sentido ni mirar los mercados, ni darle mas vueltas al tema, ni escuchar los videos asustavieja de la gran crisis que va a venir y que hay que salirse de la bolsa.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (8 Dic 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Chapoteais como gorrinos contrahechos creyendo que os llevareis algo en el juego creado por los de siempre. Vosotros sois considerados animales goyinos sacrificables en el entorno de los creadores de vuestra realidad. Antes o después vuestro esfuerzo será arrebatado por listillos que se esconden bajo seudónimos como "Yamagochi o Satochi sakamocos" y otros elementos de nabo desollao que se tronchan de risa de vuestra candidez mientras juegan al golf en el club privado de Guarrifornia Florida o Bahamas y vuelan en Gulfstream G650. Ellos crean juegos virtuales económicos para sabllear a goyinos atrevidos que juegan a ser nuevos minollarios. Antes o después os reventarán esos cascarones donde guardais procelosamente esos blandiblups MKultralizados a los que llamais "celebro" No espabilareis nunca pues ellos tienen la llave para hechizaros a traves de su control de los mass mierdas y del entretenimiento agilipollamiento. No teneis idea en que manos estais dejando vuestro esfuerzo vital.



Estás tan metido en esta mierda como todos y hablas como si tu estuvieras ajeno a todo lo que las élites quieran hacer. No se que harás tu con el dinero que te sobra si es que lo tienes, pero no tengo ningún interés en saberlo


----------



## tovarovsky (8 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Estás tan metido en esta mierda como todos y hablas como si tu estuvieras ajeno a todo lo que las élites quieran hacer. No se que harás tu con el dinero que te sobra si es que lo tienes, pero no tengo ningún interés en saberlo



A mi me suda la polla todo, desde hace tiempo se que estoy en una pinicula para subseres gilipollas obedientes crédulos y sumisos y el objetivo a corto es pulirlo todo y currojimenizarme.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (8 Dic 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> A mi me suda la polla todo, desde hace tiempo se que estoy en una pinicula para subseres gilipollas obedientes crédulos y sumisos



En eso estamos de acuerdo. Haz lo que te plazca con el dinero porque mientras no te hagas la vida mas dura con ello no estás perdiendo nada


----------



## D_M (8 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Es que no me trago a Pablo Gil...Ni él ni nadie saben hacia donde se mueven los índices.



Si el mismo dice eso, pero lo que no es normal es que uno meta su dinero en bolsa por una creencia popular de que "la bolsa siempre sube a largo plazo", cuando hay ejemplos en los que indices de diferentes países se han pasado 20 años o más en lateral sin dar ningún beneficio, o lo que es peor, han hecho perder dinero, asi que quizás tus padres no eran tan tontos como crees por solamente ahorrar, quizás ya vieron que la bolsa hizo perder dinero a mucha gente y dijeron "entre ahorrar y que no crezca nuestro dinero e invertir y poder perder mucho más dinero, pues mejor lo ahorramos".

En fin, que ya has sacado sus conclusiones y tampoco me llevo comisión por promocionar vídeos de nadie, si no quieres ver los datos que muestra que son los que son, pues allá tú y tu dinero.


----------



## EstoyHechoUnTrapo (8 Dic 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Si el mismo dice eso, pero lo que no es normal es que uno meta su dinero en bolsa por una creencia popular de que "la bolsa siempre sube a largo plazo", cuando hay ejemplos en los que indices de diferentes países se han pasado 20 años o más en lateral sin dar ningún beneficio, o lo que es peor, han hecho perder dinero, asi que quizás tus padres no eran tan tontos como crees por solamente ahorrar, quizás ya vieron que la bolsa hizo perder dinero a mucha gente y dijeron "entre ahorrar y que no crezca nuestro dinero e invertir y poder perder mucho más dinero, pues mejor lo ahorramos".
> 
> En fin, que ya has sacado sus conclusiones y tampoco me llevo comisión por promocionar vídeos de nadie, si no quieres ver los datos que muestra que son los que son, pues allá tú y tu dinero.



hasta el ibex35 ha dado ganancias a 20 años, imagínate si inviertes en un pais desarrollado. El largo plazo es caballo ganador.


----------



## D_M (8 Dic 2022)

EstoyHechoUnTrapo dijo:


> hasta el ibex35 ha dado ganancias a 20 años, imagínate si inviertes en un pais desarrollado. El largo plazo es caballo ganador.



Si te molestas en ver el vídeo que puse de Pablo Gil, verás que eso que dices no es verdad, te habrías pasado > 20 años holdeando el IBEX y hoy seguirías igual que estabas.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (8 Dic 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Si el mismo dice eso, pero lo que no es normal es que uno meta su dinero en bolsa por una creencia popular de que "la bolsa siempre sube a largo plazo", cuando hay ejemplos en los que indices de diferentes países se han pasado 20 años o más en lateral sin dar ningún beneficio, o lo que es peor, han hecho perder dinero, asi que quizás tus padres no eran tan tontos como crees por solamente ahorrar, quizás ya vieron que la bolsa hizo perder dinero a mucha gente y dijeron "entre ahorrar y que no crezca nuestro dinero e invertir y poder perder mucho más dinero, pues mejor lo ahorramos".
> 
> En fin, que ya has sacado sus conclusiones y tampoco me llevo comisión por promocionar vídeos de nadie, si no quieres ver los datos que muestra que son los que son, pues allá tú y tu dinero. *Me refiero a efectivo claro



Ya he visto el vídeo. Creo que debería poner más gráficos con dividendos porque ahí se ve el rendimiento real. Cuando cuentas la reinversión en dividendo los rendimientos no son tan escabrosos, pero si que hay periodos muy malos como lo del 29 en usa y el nikkei, pero no tan largos como dice Pablo Gil con esos gráficos sin dividendo.

La otra opción son los bonos, ahora ya empiezan a dar un cupón aceptable, porque lo de estos años atrás era patético, pero con los indexados de bonos si el cupón sube pierdes y bastante ya que recompran bonos nuevos "mejores". Si hubiera un cupón de 10 o mas como hubo en los 80 en usa yo ni me lo pensaba, a comprar bono, pero a 3 o 4... Meh no se... No está mal que conste. También están los depósitos a plazo fijo... El caso es que no mover el dinero es asumir una pérdida de poder adquisitivo inevitable, el sistema financiero está así montado y como el dinero siempre pierde valor yo no quiero tener mucho dinero


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (8 Dic 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Si te molestas en ver el vídeo que puse de Pablo Gil, verás que eso que dices no es verdad, te habrías pasado > 20 años holdeando el IBEX y hoy seguirías igual que estabas.



El Ibex con diviendos reinvertidos si da ganancias. Casi nadie tiene en cuenta los diviendos, cuando es una parte bastante importante a largo plazo con los indices...







Con los dividendos incluidos, creo que es muy dificil estar en perdidas una decada.


----------



## D_M (8 Dic 2022)

@El Hombre Sin Nombre @Infierno Existencial a ver:

1. Los dividendos no son gran cosa, un 3-4% que en cuanto te los pagan, la mafia de hacienda ya te quita una mordida antes de que los reinviertas.
2. Aun reinvertidos los dividendos, no compensa la hostia que se han dado bolsas por muchos años de caer más de un 50%.
3. El que en los años recientes la bolsa americana haya subido, no significa que lo vaya a seguir haciendo, es más, está ya cara y puede que de aquí a 30 años caiga como hizo la bolsa Japonesa tras años subiendo imparable, lo muestra y explica bien el vídeo que dejé.
4. Como muestra el vídeo, en los 70, la bolsa japo lo petaba mientras que el S&P500 cayo por muchos años, luego cambió la cosa y se dió la situación contraria, es jodido saber que pasará, lo que está claro es que EEUU no está bien como país, la bolsa casi en máximos y el resto de bolsas son inciertas, asi que invertir ahora en un indice es casi equivalente a irse al casino y apostar, lo demás son creencias populares erroneas que se ha montado la peña en su cabeza, da igual lo conservador y paciente que seas, como bien dice Pablo en el vídeo, ha habido momentos en bolsa de pasarse décadas en lateral o incluso cayendo, nadie te dice que no vuelva a pasar, de hecho está tan alta la bolsa americana que tiene muchas posibilidades de caer más que de seguir subiendo.
5. El largo plazo no es igual para todos, no se que edad tenéis pero si tenéis 20 y pocos, todavía puede que os salga bien la cosa, pero si tenéis ya 40 o 50, tenéis menos margen.

En fin.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (8 Dic 2022)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> El Ibex con diviendos reinvertidos si da ganancias. Casi nadie tiene en cuenta los diviendos, cuando es una parte bastante importante a largo plazo con los indices...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que no se pueden ignorar los dividendos, son parte esencial del retorno, de hecho si no me equivoco la cotización de las acciones con dividendo baja para retribuir esos dividendos a los accionistas, que en el caso de un indexado se estarían reinvirtiendo todo el rato. Hay contados periodos de 10 años de pérdida en la bolsa usana que son momentos concretos entre la década del 00 y el desastre del 29. No hay ningún periodo de 30 años de pérdida y de 20 diría que tampoco aunque es complicado porque en los años 30 solo estaba el dow que eran 30 acciones, y ahora tenemos el s&p500. El msci world tampoco empezó a existir hasta hace unas décadas, por lo tanto es difícil de calcular eso.


----------



## EstoyHechoUnTrapo (8 Dic 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Si te molestas en ver el vídeo que puse de Pablo Gil, verás que eso que dices no es verdad, te habrías pasado > 20 años holdeando el IBEX y hoy seguirías igual que estabas.



es que prefiero ver la gráfica en vez de a un vende humos. Gracias de todas formas


----------



## D_M (8 Dic 2022)

EstoyHechoUnTrapo dijo:


> es que prefiero ver la gráfica en vez de a un vende humos. Gracias de todas formas



Menudo borregomatrix estás hecho, macho. El vídeo no hace más que mostrar datos y gráficos. Mira, tu PacoIBEX, de haber invertido hace 24 años no te habrías comido un cagao, estarías de vuelta en la casilla de salida:


----------



## Infierno Existencial (8 Dic 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Menudo borregomatrix estás hecho, macho. El vídeo no hace más que mostrar datos y gráficos. Mira, tu PacoIBEX, de haber invertido hace 24 años no te habrías comido un cagao, estarías de vuelta en la casilla de salida:



Pero es que es un gráfico que no tiene en cuenta el dividendo, que lo descuentan de la cotización. Si miras el gráfico que puso arriba @ElHombreSinNombre ves la brutal diferencia entre contar los dividendos e ignorarlos como si fuese dinero que quitan de ahí y se lo quedan. En cuanto a hacienda, al menos con un indexado tu no pagas ese impuesto si no solo el necesario de ese país donde está invertido el fondo


----------



## EstoyHechoUnTrapo (8 Dic 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Menudo borregomatrix estás hecho, macho. El vídeo no hace más que mostrar datos y gráficos. Mira, tu PacoIBEX, de haber invertido hace 24 años no te habrías comido un cagao, estarías de vuelta en la casilla de salida:



a ver mongoloide ponte el total return y déjate de vende burras, lo de los impuestos que comentas es de género gilipollesco si inviertes a través de un fondo indexado. Tienes mentalidad de pobre, la riqueza se crea de generación en generación, por eso tú y tu familia seréis pobres siempre.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (8 Dic 2022)

Tampoco hace falta que nos pongamos a insultarnos, no ganamos nada con eso


----------



## D_M (8 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Pero es que es un gráfico que no tiene en cuenta el dividendo, que lo descuentan de la cotización. Si miras el gráfico que puso arriba @ElHombreSinNombre ves la brutal diferencia entre contar los dividendos e ignorarlos como si fuese dinero que quitan de ahí y se lo quedan. En cuanto a hacienda, al menos con un indexado tu no pagas ese impuesto si no solo el necesario de ese país donde está invertido el fondo



Como bien dice Pablo Gil, tienes dos opciones:

1. Comprar acciones que pagan sobre un 3-4% de dividendo con el riesgo que las acciones pierdan valor y con ello perder parte de tu principal.
2. Comprar bonos que te pagan también un 3-4% sin riego ya que te devuelven tu dinero al vencer.


----------



## D_M (8 Dic 2022)

EstoyHechoUnTrapo dijo:


> a ver mongoloide ponte el total return y déjate de vende burras, lo de los impuestos que comentas es de género gilipollesco si inviertes a través de un fondo indexado. Tienes mentalidad de pobre, la riqueza se crea de generación en generación, por eso tú y tu familia seréis pobres siempre.



Si la verdad te ofende te jodes y para mentalidad de pobre la tuya que me dices "no veo vídeos, soy más de gráficos" cuando el vídeo es justamente un analisis con gráficos, ignorante de los cojones.

Vete a ver el Sálvame y deja a los mayores hablar de sus cosas, no molestes.


----------



## EstoyHechoUnTrapo (8 Dic 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Si la verdad te ofende te jodes y para mentalidad de pobre la tuya que me dices "no veo vídeos, soy más de gráficos" cuando el vídeo es justamente un analisis con gráficos, ignorante de los cojones.
> 
> Vete a ver el Sálvame y deja a los mayores hablar de sus cosas, no molestes.



por no hablar, que los retractores de la bolsa siempre ponéis como ejemplo la comparación del casino. Hay formas de invertir tu capital sin tanto riesgo haciendo planificaciones a lo largo del tiempo. Y para rematar me pones a un tarotista que gana por clics en su cuenta cutre de youtube, si algo de lo que dijese ese charlatán fuese cierto, estaría ya montado en el dolar, y ahí lo tienes jodido haciendo el canelo como un adolescente.

Que la bolsa suba o baje depende de los bancos centrales, FIN.


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (8 Dic 2022)

D_M dijo:


> @El Hombre Sin Nombre @Infierno Existencial a ver:
> 
> 1. Los dividendos no son gran cosa, un 3-4% que en cuanto te los pagan, la mafia de hacienda ya te quita una mordida antes de que los reinviertas.
> 2. Aun reinvertidos los dividendos, no compensa la hostia que se han dado bolsas por muchos años de caer más de un 50%.
> ...



Pero es que en 3% anual durante 20 años es mucho. Es lo que acaba muchas veces marcando la diferencia. Por ejemplo, en las últimas dos decadas, el reinvertir esos aproximados 3% anuales acaba dando una rentabilidad total mucho mayor (del 338% al 541%)



La Bolsa de EEUU no está casi en máximos, lleva ya más de 1 año de bajada, y todo esto con una inflación bastante elevada. Una bajada anual actualmente de un 15% más una inflación anual de un 10% para mi no es estar "casi en máximos". Puede aún tener bastante correcion a la baja, pero gran parte de esa correcion ya esta hecha.

En cuanto a lo del largo plazo, pues tienes razón. Yo sí que voy a 20-30 años vista y soy relativamente joven. Si tuviera 50 años probablemente mi enfoque sería muy distinto.

Dicho esto,ya llevo más de 10 años en el foro, y tengo claro que por lo general aquí siempre se ha visto todo siempre muy negro. Si basase mis inversiones en lo que se suele leer por aquí, jamás habría entrado en la bolsa y me habría perdido en general enormes subidas.

No tengo ni idea de lo que va a pasar a largo plazo, pero me siento más seguro teniendo gran parte de mis ahorros en la bolsa de EEUU antes que ahorrando en Euros o en oro (aunque oro tengo un poco también).


----------



## 121 (8 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> A mi no me insultes si no tendrías cojones de decirlo a la cara hijo de puta, basura humana. Por lo visto no has leído el hilo hasta el final puto subnormal, yo invierto y si no no estaría aquí hablando del futuro que os espera realmente, y especialmente a ti que debes tener 20 años mas que yo fácil, para ti ya no hay esperanza alguna de acumular nada



8 sobre 10 en variedad y contundencia de insultos


----------



## 121 (8 Dic 2022)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> Pero es que en 3% anual durante 20 años es mucho. Es lo que acaba muchas veces marcando la diferencia. Por ejemplo, en las últimas dos decadas, el reinvertir esos aproximados 3% anuales acaba dando una rentabilidad total mucho mayor (del 338% al 541%)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y cuál es la inflación acumulada de esos 30 años?

Ese 3% tan solo es no perder poder adquisitivo 

Lo ideal tan solo superado por un pelotazo es ser funcionario A1-A2, que la parienta también lo sea, que te vayan actualizando la nómina y plantarte en los 60 años con una buena casa en propiedad y 2-3 viviendas que alquilar y te complementen la pensión, ya que el alquiler siempre va a estar acorde a la realidad del momento


----------



## Infierno Existencial (8 Dic 2022)

121 dijo:


> 8 sobre 10 en variedad y contundencia de insultos



Estoy enfermo de la cabeza. No me lo tengas en cuenta


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Dic 2022)

clásico pensamiento de pobre... que no ha tenido nadie en la familia en las generaciones anteriores que aplicase el cuento

pos caro, tontolaba, la historia esta no es cosa de pelotazo y no funciona solo con que lo aplique un eslabón de la cadena generacional

o qué pensabas?



Infierno Existencial dijo:


> El interés compuesto no empieza a pegar duro hasta pasados 30 años. Dentro de 30 años si vivo seré un puto pollavieja de casi 60 años, y ya ni ganas voy a tener de gastarme el dinero de mis activos de mierda. Por contra si palmo lo disfrutará otro hijo de puta a mi costa o peor aún el gobierno se lo chupe todo.
> 
> El sistema financiero es una mierda satánica e hija de puta con su dinero fiduciario asqueroso y sucio y sus bolsas amañadas. Me cago en todo, se han montado un sistema hijo puta inflacionario que te jode la vida como no lo andes moviendo. ¿quien es el hijo puta que está insuflando dinero a la economía? ¿y quienes están absorbiendo toda esa pasta? ¿de que sirve el yate, la casa con piscina, o la puta premium mamapolla si eres un viejo ya de vuelta de la vida y en la edad en la que no hace tanto ya la gente se moría y no seguía alargando su agonía existencial?
> 
> ...


----------



## Infierno Existencial (8 Dic 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Como bien dice Pablo Gil, tienes dos opciones:
> 
> 1. Comprar acciones que pagan sobre un 3-4% de dividendo con el riesgo que las acciones pierdan valor y con ello perder parte de tu principal.
> 2. Comprar bonos que te pagan también un 3-4% sin riego ya que te devuelven tu dinero al vencer.



Así es, es la decisión entre arriesgarse por una expectativa de crecimiento mayor o conformarse con un rendimiento que te ayude a lidiar con la inflación a riesgo bajo. Según la edad y las condiciones de cada uno tendrá que elegir. Cualquier opción mejor que tener el dinero en la cuenta del banco a 0% de interés.
Ahora los cupones ya son algo aceptables. Hace un año estaban a menos del 1%, una birria


----------



## 121 (8 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Estoy enfermo de la cabeza. No me lo tengas en cuenta



No, es un talento. Yo no soy capaz de insultar tan bien


----------

